# Poor Responder : Part 68



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Happy Chatting! Remember, if you all fancy an evening in the chat room altogether, I can reserve a room for you   

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyyyy - hi ladies,

Be back later with super duper personals i promise!!!!!  DH gone to the mezza so got a couple of hours alone with my ff when i get home.  

Hi beachy how you 2day? 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Rachel, sorry about your BFN recently, hope you are ok   
Your girls are stunning by the way  

Kate- Buggar!!!! you beat me to it chick


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kate I;m ok thanks and you?

Hi Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Woweeee this thread moves faster than the speed of light  !! 

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Beachy  
Got acupuncture  tonight, really don't feel in the right mood, dunno why 
Think I just want to get home asap to my christmas tree and garland


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bless, well after the time it took to put it up I don't blame you x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I know!
I do love it though now, was worth the wait and my step sons faces lit up when they came on saturday so it was worth all the palarva
x

how has your day been?
have you been at work?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- no been on annual leave today, back tomorrow   only for 2 days though...day's been ok thanks, what about yours?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Been in the office on my own today as my I work with brother and SIL and they have been to a funeral sadly.
It's been quiet to be honest, I sell IT supplies to companies and schools and no one wants my wares today 

what do you do then?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ooh just wondered how Pix had got on with scan today??    

My sister has her first follie scan tomorrow at 11am - she is being so calm - I am impressed but I guess she is still newbie barbie   - loads of      for Becka!! 

Anne - I only just noticed that your first scan date has moved to January - I thought that one in January was going to be your first follie scan not your baseline scan!! Oh well I got there in the end.  

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah guys, GET A ROOM! I mean, gross.  

That made me larf Rachel!

Sorry to hear you had a BFN - I feel a bad FFer for not knowing that.

Big  from me. xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Alls- Yep my first ever scan is on jan 9th, it always was that date - I thought it may have been before Christmas but they wanted me on the pill for 6 weeks    
So, if you are around and want to have a little meet that would be lovely
Yep, lets hope Pix got on good eh 
And for your Becka  

Forgive me for being thick..... baseline scan is the first ever scan and follie scan is when you are starting/during stimms- is that right?
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Anne and Miranda  

Miranda - I have a quick question for you. Do you know what a good AMH level is?

Rachel x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Rachel - yes sorry to hear about your BFN  

Anne - on the 9th when will you be around until? Its a shame it is when it is as it is first week back at work and that can be pretty horrific. Yes I think the baseline is the one you have before you start stims and the follie scan is the ones that take place when you are stimming, refered to as 'first, second, third etc' follie scan or scan stims day 5,7, 9 etc!! You will be so down with the lingo soon!! I never thought it would be so easy learning another language!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Scan is at 3pm they said allow an hour and a half so plus waiting time I will be out about 5 I guess. 
Not a problem at all if you can't make it hun, I do understand how work can be.
I will be down again anyway
DH will be with me too, but he might have a wander round the shops , will see how it goes on the day I guess
xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just popping in after a super-fast-reading catch up on all your news. I'm missing you all but been absolutely knackered and slept most of the weekend.

I hope it means my insides are being very busy and homely but it means I'm a bit useless right now. Not complaining though (only about having to be at work!)

Big love and  

Heather x

PS Special   to Nix, great news lady! Put your feet up now


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Heather - glad that all well other than tiredness  

Bobbi - oh honey I know only too well that horrible rollercoaster - I wish you so much luck for Wednesday    . What dose are you on?? 

Anne - so are you going to be around for a while after the appointments then or are you shooting straight off - confused!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Well dh phoned and said he's already on way back from merry hill, im  not a happy bunny thought i was going to have at least a couple of hours on here without being whinged at  

Bobbi - aahhh hunny, keep going with it.  I havent had the donor egg/adoption speech yet that will prob be next month for me.  Still gonna try with me own little follies one more time tho. Hope wednesday goes ok for you.  

Ally good luck for your sis 2noz petal   how are you today? 

Anne hi sweetie so glad monday is over, gonna go and take all the price stickers off xmas presents now, always have a fear of leaving a price sticker on something   Tree will be going up saturday and all decs as well i will be knackered  

Hi beachy bit of a weird day for me, cd25 and just waiting for af to appear, always always waiting, and always always hoping that perhaps this month................. you know the rest   We all know the rest 

NIx well done hunny, great news  

Hi rachel  

Well suppose id better go and take price tickets off, dh wont know ive been on here yet, so that means i can come back on later and he wont be any the wiser!!!!!   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, 
My name is frasa, i am planning to take DEHA and ordered it from Bivoa , However i Had bad experience with them , medication was not sealed , where did you buy from please.

Thanks 
Farsa
.


Ally1973 said:


> Ooh just wondered how Pix had got on with scan today??
> 
> My sister has her first follie scan tomorrow at 11am - she is being so calm - I am impressed but I guess she is still newbie barbie  - loads of     for Becka!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Farsa 

I think that your bad experience sounds unusual - most of us have got the DHEA from Biovea and have found their service to be very good - I think you may have just been very unlucky, mistakes do happen. If you don't want to go there again I think there is another place called www.agestop.com but I have never ordered from them. Good luck  

Ally 

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just keeping the thread.  

Welcome Farsa   sorry can't advise re where to buy DHEA!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bobbi - Good for you.  I don't think your rsponse is that bad, so you have 5 potential follies??  ok so some rae smal but they growing, maybe lose the big one but could still get a wee clutch of 4 eggs... thats more than enough!  

Rachel - Sorry didn'y work this time sweetie... will you be going again? Bet you'll have a fab xmas this year, your girls are just the right age now!  

Been on phone to Tims sis for an hour, she's gonna talk to MIL and Tim for me.  

XX


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just logging on to say hi and I miss you all.    Saw my Chinese doctor today, off for another scan at the Lister tomorrow to see what’s happening with my body. I don’t know if I’ll develop another cycle this month – is it really even a cycle if I’ve just been bleeding because of a mc?

A little reminder ladies, about the **** survey above!  See my previous comments. If you haven’t done it already. It only takes a minute, and it’s our chance to blast those clinics who SHOULD state on their lovely statistics that they don’t treat low amh \ high fsh women, and maybe clinics should have to publish a breakdown of their stats by FSH or AMH as well.  If it doesn’t help us, it could really benefit future ladies like us – no-one should have to go through what we have. 

My other gripe was clinics giving the “ you’ve no chance go to donor egg \ adoption” speech – when what they legally should have to say is, “Well we won’t treat you because your chances are lower and it affects our stats. You should try a clinic who will treat you”. They shouldn't be allowed to give the no chance speech because we all know it's just not true!

Nix – glad to hear you are safe and sound in frogland!       for you.

Bobbi- which clinic are you at?  Would it be immature of me to say they suckeggs? Proud of you for sticking up for yourself.

Anne – I’m so mad your coming the week of 9th January, I can drive over to the Lister in about 30-40mins, so would have loved to meet up- but I’ll be in the land of OZ then,  and not back until the 14th – and will no doubt be too jetlagged to leave the house for the first 5 days as usual. Maybe when you drop by for your pregnancy scans we will meet  

Mir – congratulations on the redundancy!!! That’s such fab news!!  A fully funded year with the bobster!! Awwwww.

Anna1973 – are you out there? I really hope your ok. We are thinking of you.     Xxxxx

Kate –  Hey you!

Ali27 – over that hangover yet? I know it’s weird this super low amh of 0.1, yet I have did 2 months of CM at the lister, they traced a follicle developing, I don’t get it either .  Did you think about doing CM somewhere? With me they traced a follicle developing, I had my LH surge, and my 7 days after ov progesterone was 30 the 2nd time (so they thought I ovulated). Turns out they were correct as that was the cycle I got pregnant… did you think about doing a month of CM?  It may work for you before you go on to try stims?  You would at least learn a lot about your cycle.

Laura – Tim & MIL are both being pratts. I’m so sorry you have to go through this, it should be all about what you want right now. What a whiney immature child your MIL is.  Really hope you get it sorted out.  

Ally – you sound chipper hon! Must be all that AF energy   . I’d love to hear all about your counselling appointment if you find sometime one day give me a bell.

Rachel – sorry to hear about your BFN.        

Hi Beach, LJ, Swinny, Pixie, JoM SarahSwinn, Steph, Popsi and all those I’ve forgotten tonight.    

Best go, I've dinner to make, chinese teas, a million pills to pop, acuppressure to do on myself....oh and I've got to sleep! I haven't slept much the past fews days, I'm a zombie. I wake up and then, start thinking about IF and can't get back to sleep. GGGRRRRRRRRR. I'm determined to have a long night sleep tonight

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

that was meant to say develop another follicle this month....  I'm such a tired zombie woman.

xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aw Gawd, so sorry Rachel, I missed that post      

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Farsa  - I ordered DHEA from www.dhea.com 

Bobbi - I had 375 Gonal F at Hammersmith, so 300 is not the max dose, sorry to hear it's not going well, Hammersmith is not really the right place for us, but I think this one is NHS?

Nix - hello PUPO lady

 to everybody else

/links


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rachel    so sorry, hadn't realised xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry - keep dipping in for very brief personals whe i see something i feel the immeidate need to respond to.

Bobbi - if they insist on cancelling then change clinics; you are not getting the treatment you need and deserve. No offence to your clinic but they clearly have no experience with PRs. 300 is nowhere near the maximum dose and they could also look into trying a different drug.  It is way too early to give up.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bobbi - I think if you cancel before EC on an NHS go they're obliged to give you another - hopefully then you can change clinics? Were you downregged too?

Rachel - on the Lister's scale they hope to see your AMH between 2.2 and 6.8, but on the other scale anything above 15 is normal.

However mine, as you know was 0.69 on the Lister one and 4.something on the other...

Have you had yours done?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Mirander.

Bobbi -  I know we haven't "talked" before, but your post really struck me. I'm so so sorry about how awful this cycle has been for you, but I was struck by how positive and determined you are. Wow, what a woman. You are an inspiration to me. You're so right, it's YOUR follicle and potential egg NOT theirs. Keep on fighting, we are all right behind you.

Anne - Hi! 

Nix - congrats on being PUPO!!! I have a good feeling about you this time...

Sam - go and get some sleep, sleepy girl! You must be exhausted after what you've been through recently. Everything seems worse when you're sleep deprived.

Well, I was virtually forced into doing an EPS this morning. I had an MRI scan on my legs, but they wanted to know I definately wasn't pregnant before it went ahead as AF was due today. I told them it was very unlikely. I just HATE the bloody EPS's - I've never seen a positive one out of all the millions I've done so I avoid them like the plague now. Of course it was negative. The most annoying thing was that AF arrived minutes after the scan - what a waste of £8!

love to all of you lovely girlies xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi chicks,

Anyone heard from Pixie yet?
And Fishy?

Sorry Ally- That was a bit confusing but I was just trying to leave work for my acu session, sorry hun.
Right, I will be done with my appointment about 5pm and will hang around if anyone is free for a drink, but we can sort out much nearer the time  



Hi Sam hunni- We wil defo get to meet up lady, love your idea of meeting at our scans  

Hi Jo 

Bobbi- Good for you girl, keep at em and if they are **** holes about it then look for another clinic. Lots of luck for WEdnedsay hun and remember - we only need one good egg 

Kate- bless you taking all your price tags off your pressies 

Laura- Lets hope she can talk sense into em eh hun 

Just having my tea and watching Eastenders- I am not liking the Tony/Whitney/Lauren  storyline- very uncomfortable stuff

Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Jo honey - sorry you had to go through the bl00dy HPT - how annoying - the amount I have wasted in similar situations  

Anne - okay now I understand!! Okay yes we can decide nearer the time  

Sam honey - I will def talk to you about counselling - difficult to say at the moment how successful it was/ will be - watch this space. I did really well this morning and gave Ben the wrong number for ZW!! He tried the number I gave him though - so good for him   Hope you sleep better tonight.

Pix - where are you my gorgeous Turkish sister We are all concerned - please let us know you are okay if you can. Hopefully you are just flat out packing and getting ready for your flight tomorrow!  

I feel like sh!t - need to veg now - this is my first AF in 3 months (as I started last IVF with no AF for 7 weeks!!!) I have ALL the symptoms and am definately OVER my excitement about having it! I am now just shattered!! 

Kisses


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - How is Kate? 

Anne - Yeah is uncomfy but thats eastenders for you!

Ally -  

Tim is tiptoeing around me.... made me my dinner, making me tea... how long should I leave him to suffer?

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I would say till at least 2015      


Ally- Go and have some snuggles on your sofa in PJs and fleecy blanket  

I am keeping my laptop online cos am worried about Pixie and want to see if Fishy is ok too

Ohhhhh, I do worry about you girls


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Is that website the formula that you use?  I can't find bob.... been through the babies til about 150!  Am I just missing him?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello my lovelies,

Aww sister Ally & Anne aren't you sweet! You brought tears in my eyes  
Yep, I've been given all clear from my scan this afternoon!! Me & DH booked our tickets to Istanbul for tomorrow 7.55 am!! Arrrgghhh no time to pack, eat, shower, wrap up xmas pressies...etc etc
OMG, this is real now...I'm soooo scared   
You'll help me through this won't you girls?   

Love you all.

pixie xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie    woohoo, it's all systems go isn't it, don;t worry about xmas and everything you go and concentrate on your tx x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oh Pix - of course we will all be here for you. How exciting! Lots of     for you x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Havent been here for so very very long. Just thought Id pop in with lots of   for all.

Bobbi I directed you here on the HH thread but see you are already posting.

Good luck one and all x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - yes, that's the formula the Bobster's on! It's V good.

He's on the first page of pics in the 0-6 months category.

Sorry, correct that - he WAS there. There seem to be over 500 entries now, where this morn there were just 100!!! I can't find him either.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you search for Robert Robertson he comes up! Bless im.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Thank God, Oh, Im so pleased for you hun. Been checking my laptop between every  5 mins to see if you were there.
This is real yes hun, but we are here for you when ever you need us.
As Beachy says, just concentrate on our TX now, you need to keep your stress levels down as low as possible.
I'm so excited for you but sh!tting myself for my TX  
How long will you be gone? will you be able to keep in touch at all?
Lots of love and hugs and luck to you hun, you deserve it, you will make a lovely mummy  
Bloody hell, I'm nearly in tears here!!
Safe flight and try and get some rest hunni 
 

Laura- I can't find the Bobster now


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls,

Jo & Beachy   

Anne: I'm absolutely pooping myself and feel very emotional  
I will have my sister's laptop there so no problem keeping you up to date with how things go hon...
better go Dh is calling for help!!  

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Laura* - sorry Tim is being a ****  - how on earth can he think he will have time to be bored!!  glad you managed to get his sis onside, hope she can talk some sense into the pair of them for you    hope back is feeling a bit better now 

*Pixie* - good luck in Istanbul!    please give my love to Romina at the Jinemed, she is lovely  Have a great time and really hope you get a great response   

*EBW* - just noticed your signature - woohoo re your natural  Congratulations!  and love the pic of Kate 

*Mira* - have voted for Bob 

*Rachel* - so sorry your fresh cycle didn't work sweetheart  - did you get any frosties this time? 

*Nix* - wow frozen blasts is fab - what a great sign for this cycle to work! Good luck! when is your test date?

*Bobbi* - good luck for Wednesday's scan - really hope you have some progress   

*Ally* - 

Sorry for no more persos - have a headache - sickness is gone but now seem to have pesky headaches every day!  never mind - apart from that I feel great and my bump has popped out a little in the last week - woohoo! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I did NOT say Twit - it changed it!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Pix honey - its the off for you!! I can't believe it - I now have two of my sisters doing IVF   Please let us know how you get on. We will all be here to help you through - come on lets have a christmas BFP!! Big hugs  

Hiya Steph - sorry about your head hon - I can sympathise - I have had a bad headache for the past couple of days.   Great news about bump - not long before we see a bump piccie eh


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Girls

I haven't been on for a while as I have been madly busy at work and home.

First, a massive congrats to Nix for 2 on board and frosties - you must be over the moon.  I have everything crossed for test day.

Fish.  I assume you are PUPO now, I couldn't see a post but there were so many to read through.

Ally.  Fantastic news that AF has arrived.  I know what it means to you.   Good luck for yoru HSG - I had one and it wasn't even uncomfortable.  I know it is the results you are nervous about though rather than the procedure.

Pixie, Brilliant news.  You are probably in Turkey by now.  Good luck darling.

My back is much better. On  Saturday morning it had got loads worse and I could hardly walk but another trip to the chiro did the trick.
We went to a lovely Xmas market which was very festive and came home and put the xmas tree up.  The house looks really Christmassy now.  
I am in a spending like mad mood at the moment, on everything from food, presents to things for me.  I even booked a holiday last night.  There was a £200 per personn off if you booked by 8th so I did!

Must go as work is manic, which is why I am trying to finish a presentation I have to give tomorrow morning at 10.30 at night.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Tracey hon - glad to hear that you back is better. Ooh all this talk of trees is making me jealous, we decided that we were not going have one this year as we spend more time putting it up and taking it down than enjoying it but now I really want one   Good luck with the presentation tomorrow hon


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally, thanks for caring, thanks for making me feel loved, thanks for all your support, and thanks for being the best sister    
Do you think I'm emotional ? Noooo!  
I need to pack but soooo don't know what to put in my suitcase   I managed to put my hot water bottle and DHEA tablets so far !! That should be enough no?  

Tracey, glad you are feeling better hon.

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie good luck hunny, dont worry bout xmas it'll still be here next year petal.  Good luck chick  

Ally - get a tree chick gotta be done   Glad ur af has turned up 

Tracey - glad ur back is better, everyones putting there trees up, ur putting me to shame  

Stephjoy - glad ur bump has popped up and the sickness has stopped 

Hi to anne, miranda, beachy, laura, nix, purple, bobbi sam and everyone else.  Sorry my personals are so rubbish  have horrific af pains and am ging to bed early to feel sorry for myself 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay Miss Emotional   - your list 

knickers
bras
tops
Jumper/ cardies
jeans/trousers
dress
comfy slob clothes
socks/tights
trainers/ boots/ shoes

cleanser/ toner/ moisturiser 
make up 
vitamins
toothbrush & paste
shower gel/ shampoo

tweezers/ scissors (not in hand luggage)

Hot water bottle
cuddly toys   No joke I have two that have come in very useful recently  
Christmas pressies, paper if you have it (if not buy in Istanbul).
Phone and charger
camera and charger

Oh yeah and TEAM PR - can we come in your suitcase pleasssse!!! 

I am really really really going to miss you, stay safe on your mission sister  

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Kate - sorry you have horrible AF - I sympathise - I am off to bed


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Purple - hope the rash clears soon.  Thats the last thing you need  

Laura - hows the new bus then?  I dont spose you can try driving it yet? And as for parking  

Pixie - Turkey, here you come!  Keep us up to date every step of the way.    So excited for you.  

Ally - HSG? not really sure what that is.  How come you are having one? I think you should get a little tree just with some simple fairy lights.  Thats what I've had the past few years and love it.  Only takes a few minutes and in fact, this year I can use the little potted tree that has survived in my garden from last year.  Will probably die as soon as I bring it in!!  It makes the house feel more Christmassy and a little romantic.  (Wasted on DP though so perhaps Ben too?)  Congrats on AF arriving but totally understand the novelty wearing off!!

Jo -   your dog!!

Bobbi - DONT QUIT YET!!!  Good for you, putting your foot down like that!!  You show 'em!    The prorocol that has been suggested to me involves 7 days of DR.  I'm worried now that my ovaries will grind to a halt too and not wake up again!!

Sam - no one has suggested a CM to me.  The tests and scans I have had done confirm follie growth and then ovulation but not had a cycle actually monitored throughout.  If I go ahead with tx starting on 16th jan I wont have time to do one first cos at next AF (Xmas time) I start taking the OCP.  I think that the consultant felt time was of the essence for me so starting ASAP.  Do you think i should consider CM first?  How will it help me?  Hope you get a great nights sleep and feel chipper tomorrow  

Kate - sorry about AF pains.  

Fish - How did it go today?  have I missed the post?  

Steph - getting a proper little bump now then?  Fab  

Hello to everyone!! xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow! That is quite a list Ally- very impressive!!   I don't think I've even got half of what's on that list   B ugger better go and do that now  
I can chuck out DH and take you with me if you like but then I need him for obvious reasons - damn!   
I'll miss you too honey   Take care and speak soon.  

Hi Kate, I've just sorted out everyone's Xmas pressies! Are you impressed   

Hi Ali, I will do hon, you'll be bored of me soon  

Bye for now everyone...

Lots of love,

Pixie xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Pixie!

  

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Pixie - probably too late - but Ally made a huge omission on her list - DON'T FORGET THE HAIRDRYER, HAIR PRODUCT, STRAIGHTNERS, BLOW DRYING BRUSH!!!!!

Ally - what were you thinking??!  God, you travel light!

EBW - just noticed your signature - wow - congratulations on your natural BFP!

I too am suffering from bad AF pains at the moment and was awake most of last night in pain. So you're in very good company Kate.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

How are we all today?

Pixie will be on the plane now, I really want this to work our for her, bless her  

Ally- Morning hun, how's you?  

Kate- Ah, sorry you're having a crap AF hun 
I am lucky to be honest and rarely have any pains, weird eh!!

Fishy- You ok hun? Not heard from you and just want to make sure you're ok?  

Tracey- Ah, glad your back is better. bet your house looks lovely. So, where you off on hols then?


Laura- How's things now? 

 Bobbi, Angel, Bugle, beachy, Sarah, Jo,Elinor, Anna, Sam, Mir, LJ, Betty, Bettyboo, Nix, Heather, Steph, Ophelia, NikkiW, popsi, Nikki2008, Lainey

Just had a MacDonalds Brekky 
Also, totally forgot to take my Pill last night, should I take 2 later ?

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all!

Where's Fishface

Hey Mira, try as I might, I can't find Robert to vote for him   I put his name in the search bar and it tells me "not found".  Also - did you see someone put a pic of their dog on there?!  

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne honey do you have your pills with you? Can you take one now and then one later? If not have a look at the packet and see what they recommend - shouldnt be a problem it will just mean that you could get pregnant - doubt that is too much of a problem though!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, try http://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/competition_search.php

Honestly, it's getting to complicated to get people to vote! 

EBW - did I see you have a natural pregnancy there? Wow! How great is that?

Pix - remember brazil nuts, if you're that way inclined! Remember Istanbul doesn't possess a single one... (Mind you, I took selenium tablets and didn't miss the brazils one jot...)

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Still can't find him!  Am a going  or wot?!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ANyone got a moby for fishy?

Mirra - I'm going back to search for the Bobster now..... if not I'm gonna vote for the dog!! 

Nix - How you doing?

Pix -   Prob just landing now?  Hope you have a fab time.  

Ally - how you feeling?

EBW - Wow congrats hon, fantastic news!  

Anne - I LOVE mcd's hash browns.    And yes take your pill now or asap and then tonights one on time. 

Kate, Purple, Nicki, Beachy and those I've missed.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Buggar, I haven't got them with me Laura and not home till 6pm 

Hi Purple hun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Found him.  And voted, you seem to be able to vote lots of times??!

Anne - Agh don't worry, just take it when you get home, honest Imissed mine couple of times too.. my brain never works well. xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hubby was determined to get me relaxed last night as I do stuggle with stress (wonder why ) so when I got in from acupuncture there was a bubble bath and candles ready then tea then The Soaps then I must have been so chilled I forgot!!!

Ah, how lovely is the Bobster


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning! Yes I voted too, 3 times


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Nikki, how are you?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Anne - quite good, cold almost gone as has AF, 8 days already! Normally 3-4. I would just take one tonight and not worry about it, or maybe you should call clinic?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ha ha, Nikki, you must be psychic! I just sent them an email!
I sit in front of a PC all day so easy to drop a quick email (thats why I'm always on FF )
Glad you're feeling better hun, when you off on hols?
xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Next Monday  back on 29th, can't wait, I really need a break


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes you do, and I hope you both have a lovely one x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where you off Nicki?  Somewhere hot I hope?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cape Verde Islands, I am not sure it's hot but should be warm and pleasant, it's of the west coast of Africa, to be honest don't know much about the place, we went on Lastminute, did not want to be here for xmas and need some sun.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds lovely!!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon all

Pixie - if you log on from foreign parts then just to add to the positive wishes coming your way. Hope it all goes perfectly (and hope you will have internet access and can keep us posted!)

Bobbi - hope some of the magic rubs off on you from your friend. And you are doing brilliantly to be hanging in there with treatment - hope your scan tomorrow shows progress (and you only need one - why should they not let you go ahead when one of those follicles might be the one for you?).  things go well tomorrow.

Laura - every time I log on I am just so pleased you and your little ones are still here, and each extra day they are growing stronger. Passed 33 weeks now - that is amazing. I was also pleased to see you got your sis-in-l on the case - hopefully she will have spoken sense to MIL and your DH - I can't believe he even thought it an option to have people invited round!! And MIL to see hold babies before you!! I don't think so... Tim seems a bit laid back about it all - does he know what's going to hit him? A friend of mine had twins in the summer (and already has a little girl, who will be two next week) and she was clear that no definite plans would be getting made before New Year - any meeting up for coffee, going out for a meal, going away for family events could be provisionally arranged, but NOTHING could be definite till they are weaned and in a settled sleeping routine. She has managed to organise getting to see folk, going away on holiday etc (in UK - the idea of negotiating airports in the near future is still too daunting to consider further afield), but with twins (and new babies of any description!) she found that saying in advance 'I reserve the right to cancel at the last minute and possibly not even be able to let you know if both my babies start screaming on the same day my daughter is sick and not at nursery...' means we all know were we stand. Visitors have been welcome, again on a planned basis, but the deal is if you are going you bring the meal and do the dishes, and if things are going pear-shaped with crying babies well just deal with it! Most people understand, and since she also knows about my whole treatment stuff she understands that sometimes I struggle with the whole baby thing and can't make planned meet-ups either. Maybe you will have divine babies who are never demanding and don't cry at the same time or want fed instantly and sleep through from weeks old - fingers crossed - but in the real world DH has an interesting learning curve heading his way!

Anne - hubbie sounds like he was being a star yesterday - candles and relaxation and everything. Lovely! Hopefully the clinic will get back to you soon, and I can't imagine one little pill is too much to stress over - shame to lose all that calmness you achieved yesterday. Think zen and relaxation!

Nikki - have fun in Cape Verde - it will be warmer than here and hopefully will be a total break from the whole Christmas merry-go-round (I am not feeling very merry today - might turn into scrooge and start saying 'bah humbug' anytime someone mentions families/christmas etc...)

Everyone else sorry not to do personals - things suddenly frantic here so better go (before the Police get called - some days my job in not as fun as others!)

Hope everyone else is well
love
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi- Hope you hacve a lovely day and lots of luck for tomorrow 

Hi Elinor- what's your job hun?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Pixie – if your reading this best of luck!  I hope you can log on from your sisters and let us know how everything is going for you.        

Anne – hi sweetie. Don’t worry too much about your pill, I’m sure it will be fine if you miss just one day.  Wow hubby is sooo amazing for planning your scrummy relaxing evening – what a super star. Did you play hide the hotdog with him afterwards?  

Laura – Glad  SIL sorted Tim out for you – what about MIL?  Fingers crossed as you deserve to have the birth you want.  My you must be close now…

Nikki – It should be sunny shouldn’t it? The travel agents use this site to check the average sun & rain each month www.weatherbase.com, select Africa, Cape Verde, change to celsius on the top right, then you can check. Holiday in the sun sounds wonderful! I try to time my trip to see my family in Oz around xmas if I can – it is so wonderful to break the long winter with a blast of sun, makes it so much more bearable. 

Bobbi – hi – rub that belly!!! Rub for all of us.  Glad your sounding more positive about your tx.    

Ally – sorry you have PMT xxx  - but it is your new beginning!  So happy to hear Ben called ZW – Ok it was the wrong number but it is so positive that it sounds like he’s moving on this…..Praying you two will get to a happy solution.    

Miranda – voted for the little bobstar! What does he win?

Fish - 

Hi Elinor - your job sounds scarey!!


I know I keep banging on about this, but the HFEA survey above  .  This thread has so much love and energy, we can make a difference. I’d love to see us have the HFEA make clinics add whether or not that they accept high FSH patients and difficult cases on their published stats.  One for the poor responders!

Nothing much to report for me.  Trying to get my attitude to be more positive – I’m sick of me feeling so down in the dumps this past week.   Ally I’m tempted to make an appointment with the ZW counsellor as well. I’d given up on counselling as it didn’t make me feel any better.  

Cup of tea and a choccie bickie, then off to the Lister for me to have my scan to make sure there is no “residual product” and I’m hoping they see some ovarian activity this month…. Though I’m not sure if you can expect to ovulate the month of a mc?

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- i have just cracked up out loud in the office at your hotdog comment  
I will do the survey defo
Let us know how you get on at scan hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Very funny Sam - see you are getting brighter every day (even though you don't know it!!) Good luck at your scan sweetheart  Hope there is nothing there so that you can put this behind you once and for all. I will let you know how we get on over next couple of weeks with the counsellor. You reminded me that I need to check with Ben that he has made the appointment - oh god, wait for it, he will be biting my head off in a minute!

I am very upset today as my sis had her scan (day 7 of stims) and was told that she was not responding to the drugs . I have heard this second hand off my mum so don't know the full facts yet (and she is too devastated to talk to me yet). I am hoping this is NHS scare mongering and that she has some follies in there (even if not the haul they wanted). Does anyone know, can you convert a NHS go to a private go if you want to go ahead with EC with few follies?? I am clutching at straws at the moment until I speak to her but just thought I would ask. I am so so upset for her, she must feel so so upset and I want to help her but she isn't up to talking yet. This is such a horrible situation to be in, both me AND my sister with problems, my family really don't deserve this . And now I feel so so so sh!t about thinking about how I was going to feel when she did her IVF, what a selfish B!TCH! Please please can we send some positive vibes in the direction of Bath and my sister Becka


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Ally, I'm on my way out the door but just wanted to say I'm so so so sorry for your sister - this is hideous. Do you know her doses etc?  I'm really hoping this is just NHS inexperience at such an early stage and scaremongering as you say.  If you wanted to convert to private for EC - because they can't convince the NHS to go ahead, then maybe you could try to get in with one of the private docs that do IVF, and then they use the clinics for EC & ET only, but as it's not one of their patients it doesn't form part of the clinics stats.  I'm not sure how much notice you would need to give to do this.

Natasha was seeing one called, from memory, Dickenson Cowan, and I've heard of another one who works for the NHS at Hammersmith, but then has a private IVF practice on the side one or two days a week where he will treat high FSH patients.  I can try to find out his name again if it comes to that.  

Can your mum ask your sister to call you?  God knows you have seen it all on this thread so you might be able to cast some light on this.

Sam xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh thanks Sam - it really is like a living nightmare at the moment. She must just be face down sobbing on her bed at the moment and I don't want to push her to talk - I just feel so helpless sitting here - and she lives in Bath so I can't just pop over and see her. 

Does anyone know if there are any sh!t hot clinics in the West country or do you think it will be necessary for her to come to the Lister??

Sometimes this all just seems so so surreal.

A xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

awww, so sorry to hear about your sis Ally.   I don't know about many good clinics in the West Country - I would say avoid BCRM (Bristol) as they are crap with poor responders. Probably The Lister is the best bet. I remember so well (as we all do) that 'lying face down on the bed sobbing-time'. It's pants.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - Crap, Crap, Crap.  Was she on SP and high dose? With my NHS cycle they cancelled and let me have another free go on different drugs.  I had to pay for the drugs on my follow up cycle.  Hard not knowing the facts, can she convert to IUI or is there nothing there? Has cycle been cancelled? Or is she carrying on? When she is ready to talk and we have all the details we can be more help.  Hugs to you and your sis... I'm sending my vibes o her now.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Jo hon - yep that lying face down sobbing and feeling like your heart is being wrenched out is pretty sh!t. Just wish I knew exactly what the scan had shown. It may be that she has a couple of/ few follies and that Bath Clinic are just saying it is no go because THEY will not go ahead - time will tell. She was on 375 menopur I think. 

How are you doing hon?? 

Ah Laura thanks hon - she was on SP with 375 menopur I think. Really have no more info at the moment. I will definately come back and let you know when I know and thanks for offering your help/ support. I know that if there is a solution we will find it between us  

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies - sorry i've been AWOL, tried to be good yesterday and not logon and stay on the sofa   That was hell  

Kate - how was the chinese, did it soak the drink up  

Kazzie - can;t remember if you were doing IVF as you said you were in 2WW   Just worried me as you said you were going swimming, i was told by clinic yesterday not to swim. When's your OTD  

Laura - oh hun that woman really needs a good talking to, do you want team PR to go over   Glad you've got Tim's sister involved, do they not realise that it's you that's doing all the hard work and should be getting the say   You'll be in a tinsely hospital ward before long   Glad bunnies happy, see you are a lovely mummy 

Nix - well done on the frosties hun, you sound a different lady than last month, i'm so glad everything is a last looking so much more   for you, you deserve it, you're a lovely MAD lady   I'm glad you have a scrooge for a DH, maybe he should meet my Grinch   I think i'm going to hate the sight of porridge by the end of this t/x!

Mir - voted for bobster, bless him, if it was up to us he'd win hands down   He's near the end in the listings now, about 4 sections in. Positive news on taking redundancy, at least you get the money and are set for the next year!

Purple - are you still spotty hun  

Pixie - sending you loads of        over to Turkey, enjoy the experience and seeing your family  

Ally - glad the counselling rubbed off on Ben, that's great news, hope you get a positive outcome from it   So sorry about your sister, what dose was she on, don;t forget that if they cancel before EC she will get another freebie at a higher dose like me, at the time i thought my world had ended, but it worked out fine in the end. Please use me as an example when you speak to her and if she gets on FF she can PM any questions she has or i can give you my email  

Rachel -  

Bobbi - like i just said to Ally, i was originally on 225 gonal f for my first t/x and only produced 1 main follicle and some minitures after insisting on continuing stimms like you. I was advised to cancel as they didn't think if we lost the main one and continued with the others that there would be eggs in them. Ask your clinic if you would get another freebie if you cancel before EC, i did, this worked out for me as this t/x on 375 gonal f i had 11 follies, 7 eggs (6 mature), 3 fertilised and 2 went back in yesterday  . Let me know if you have any questions you would like to ask and don't give up  

Faisha - hi hun  

Steph - can't wait to see a bump pic  

Tracey - keep spending hun, sounds like just the tonic you need  

EBW - congratulations!

Anne - can i borrow your DH, mine just doesn't know what me taking it easy involves  

Nikki - hope you have a lovely hols  

Sam - hope your scan gives you the answers you want  


All over now, i am now officially PUPO  

I had 2 top grade embryos put back yesterday   I'd like to introduce them to you, everyone meet Frank and Terry, named by moi to get DH into the habit of talking about them as REAL, he did laugh, especially when he leant on my tummy watching TV last night and i told him he'd just squashed Frank and Terry   They are named after Frank Lampard and John Terry in his beloved Chelsea footy team, plus we already have 2 Terry's in the family - omen   They didn't mention freezing the last, i think they only freeze 2 and above because of the risk when thawing  

ET was a very weird experience, uncomfortable with the full bladder and the embrologist seemed to take an age in the other room, poor DH was sat in the corner listening to talk of my beautiful lining and my cervix blowing a kiss at the nurse, and adding bright red clinique lipstick to it   Saw them inserted which was cool, weird feeling isn't it, every twinge you get and cough or sneeze is frightening, and i've got so many days to go yet   OTD is 21st December, i've told parents that i will tell them either way on Christmas Day because i know i will have to keep upbeat, obviously if it is   then i'll tell mum beforehand, but she doesn't know that and i haven't told her the date, think it's going to kill her not knowing, but i feel better that way. I would love to add 'congratulations' cards to mum and sis's presents on christmas day to tell them that way, but not getting ahead of myself i promise  

I looked like a pin cushion by the end of the day from the acupuncture, covered in silver pen where he marks where they are going, even had to go to ET with tags in my ears  Can only hope i've helped myself in some way  

I'm afraid i'm finding taking it easy VERY difficult, it's not until you're told to that you realise how alien not lifting a fingers is   I'm WFH today and tomorrow and trying not to stress at the emails i'm reading  

Just had call from SIL, they have FINALLY announced the cause of BILs death, as expected mainly due to not taking his insulin after being so poorly from the Cocaine he'd consumed 2 days before   It's been nearly 7 weeks since he died and we now have to start organising a funeral before xmas, and they've just told me it's probably next thursday, 3 days before OTD and the day of my christmas party at work   How the hell am i supposed to stay stressless during the 2WW  

 to everyone i've missed xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishy - So glad you are back!  We were starting to worry! Fab news on being PUPO!  SOunds like you have lots going on.   I'm hoping for a very merry Christmas for you.  

Ithink I've just finsihed my xmas shopping (online).. phew, lets hope it gets delivered and I can wrap it before the bubs arrive!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope you remembered my pressie


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah thanks a lot Fish - that is really really lovely of you - I will let her know  

Fantastic news PUPO lady - just goes to show how much a cycle can vary from another - welcome to Terry and Frank!!! I am glad that they have found the cause of death of your BIL, must drag it all up again for your DH though. Hopefully the family can all get closure now and start 2009 on a more positive note. Very difficult for you though on your 2WW.

A xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Bobbi - I think if you cancel before EC on an NHS go they're obliged to give you another - hopefully then you can change clinics? Were you downregged too?
> 
> Rachel - on the Lister's scale they hope to see your AMH between 2.2 and 6.8, but on the other scale anything above 15 is normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Miranda  Haven't had one done yet but we are having a meeting with our UK consultant soon and the nurses said he will probably request that I have one. Is it done with bloods?

Thanks to everyone for all the hugs  I feel very sad right now but DEFINATELY not beaten 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - I've just ordered you a  , wil wrap and get in post to you! 

Rachel - thats the spirit..


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bless him, he was more worried about stressing me when he called earlier   I wasn't too close to BIL, so i'm ok i'm just worried how much will be lumped on me in the next week, his family don;t find organising things natural. And of course DH doesn't need to be worrying about it all again and having me to look after at the same time   Needs must though, just sods law i suppose  

I hope your sis is ok, i remember the drive back from the clinic after my first t/x was cancelled, how i managed to stay on the roads i don't know. It must be so hard for you knowing what she is going through  

Thanks Laura - that's the best pressy anyone has every given me


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Fishy - congrats hunny, welcome to sticky terry and sticky frank   

Rach - so sorry hunny, never noticed yesterday, was wallowing in my own misery too much   

Ally - hugs for you and sis hun      know that feeling only too well.

Laura hi petal is mil problem sorted yet?  

Mir - i looked for the bobster last nite petal and couldnt find him, will have another look when i get home 

Hi to anne, sam, nix, purple, tracey, steph, ophelia and everyone else.    

Feeling a bit better today, still got sodding af pains tho.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hello to everyone 

Quick one today, jst want to say welcome to terry and Frank!

So glad your ok fishy!

Rach sorry sweetie  

Hugs to everyone suffering with AF and bad backs and any other ache and pain!,

Must dash got to go and pick car up after service and MOT and spots although better still there, period just ended and got bl00dy cold on top of it all so feeling miserable

Hugs to you all

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah Purps - sorry you are feeling sh!t. Heres a   and a  !

Kate - same to you - hope that pesky AF buggers off soon    

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahh purple heres a   for you

Anne - hows ur cold hun has it gone now?  Think im just coming down with one, will prob hit me just as af does  

Cheers ally, keep hoping month after month that af stays away (iykwim) but the sneaky little b.i.t.c.h. always seems to find me  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally thanks sweetie you are such an angel, I'm thinking of you and your sis, I can understand how she must be feeling! 

And how this must be difficult for you!

Sending   &   straight back at ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kate too !! sending you hugs by return post!!    

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh this board is so full of lurve!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

With more than enough extra to lavish on those 3 bundles of joy you're expecting!!!

So pleased hunny that the days are ticking by! you may be right, you may be heading for a spring birth at this rate!   

Any news on the tim/MIL situation?

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep Laura those bubba's have so many aunties!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not answered phone today, need a bit of space!  So not sure if SIL has had a word or not.

These lucky bubbas having all you girls to love them!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

i girls, a quickie as I'm dashing out the door to Merry Hill shopping bu I just wanted to say...

Ally- I'm so very sorry about your poor Sister, your heart must be breaking for her, some cuddles for Becka 
So sorry Alls, I really wish there was something I could do to help,      

Kate- Yep cold is gone and I am feeling really good to be honest. Sorry you have one now hun  

Fishy- Yay, Mrs PUPO, I am so pleased for you  
So very sorry about the funeral etc and I hope not too much is put on your shoulders sweetie.
I am   for a lovely Christmas BFP for you, that would be perfect.
I might even perform a streak up my road again  to celebrate        
JOKE!!!!!!
Please hun, try and rest and chill, ok.    

Hi Purps- A hug for you sweetie  

Sam- How are you? 

I know how lucky I am having Jason and sometimes I think I forget it's his pain too, as well as mine. Make sense girls?
He is a truly amazing man and I adore him

Hi everyone else but gotta go as hubster is honking his horn at me            

Love andkisses
Anne
xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Anne – Aah  Haaahhh! So you did do some carnal gymnastics afterward bath pampering then   

Laura – glad to hear dh is shaping up, about time he’s not got long before he’ll need to transfer into a supersonic daddy machine!

Kate – hope AF stays away for you too.  

Purps – sorry your feeling sick.  Are you sure it was the DHEA causing the spots – it does sound like an allergy type thing, but of all the (many) rare side effects I’ve read about with DHEA this one never popped up.  Guess can only wait and see.  Maybe (if your game) when spots have gone you could give it a couple of weeks then try it again?

Fish – congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Wonderful news!! Make sure you have as little involvement with BIL funeral as possible – he wasn’t your chum and this is so not your problem! Love the dancing fish.

Ally – can you try to call your sis?  Maybe you really are the right person for her to speak too right now.  I’m sure you can fill her with hope, and let her know all is absolutely not lost just because an NHS clinic failed! Your absolutely right, sometimes this does seem completely surreal.      I can't believe this is happening to your sister either. 

LJ - any news on your dad?

Hello to everyone Mir, Steph, Jo M, Popsi, Bobbie, Pixie    , ophelia, heather and all those I'm missing.  xxx


Scan wasn’t good or bad really. They couldn’t see anything. Thin lining, it’s day 7 since I started bleeding, so if you consider this a normal cycle they would have expected to see a follicle developing by now but there wasn’t one. The scan lady said it looks more like someone on day 3 or their cycle than day 7, and I should come back next week. A bit scared my ovaries have decided it’s all too much and they had best pack up and go to the Caribbean… but I’m not too worried as my hormones must be all over the place so it’s probably just that my body needs to settle down.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - don't worry hun, as you say the month after all you've been through your system must be going gaga 

Anne - you streaking in the snow just made me  

Purps - what with your spots and now a cold i think we need to take special care of you  

Kate/Ally - for you and your AF too  

Laura - i'm getting sooooooo excited to see your wee ones


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Quick catch up:

(my job is social worker, by the way - not with children (usually) but adult mental health, so occasionally people turn up not at their best; and sometimes it can be 'interesting', iykwim. Things calmed down, but looks like I am stuck here for a while writing up notes, so a quick flit onto here first is in order....)

Ally - so sorry to hear about your sister. I hope she is up to phoning you later - if you don't know the answers (and if she's at the hide under the duvet stage and cry that I remember she won't even be ready for that yet) you can always post here and get good advice to pass on to her. sending   for you all.

Sam - I did the HFEA survey instead of logging on here the other day - I may try to do it again (I said all the stuff about clinics being up fornt about their exclusion criteria, FSH and AMH and who they treat) because I also wanted to say why does it take them so long to have up to date stats?? the website will give you comparisons based on 2006 treatments - I know they can't give live birth rates instantly, but they could easily update every six months. Most of the clinics have the data (you can bet they will be telling you it themselves if it has gone up!). Thanks for the reminders, and you are right to be concerned about quality of information not jsut for us but for all of those who get put off by crap clinics.

Fishy - that sounds so good! Congratulations on being PUPO   thinking of you and hoping this will be your best ever Christmas present. Just have to get through the next week while - good to hear you and DH are 'there' for each other, since it sounds like a difficult time for the whole family.

Rachel - Hi and    hope I'm not too late to send hugs too. Good to hear you sound courageous about this - I'm hoping 2009 will be the time for so many of us. Stay positive!

Kate - hope the pains go soon! I am just hoping mine shows up on schedule and that my FSH is playing ball... 

Purple - sorry to hear you have a cold petal - stay in with a nice hot water bottle and lemon and honey (are you off alcohol or could you add a wee tot of whisky? Brandy if you prefer....) Hope it goes soon. 

Anne - no streaking up the road unless I'm around with a doctor and we can assess your mental health!!  

Miranda - haven't found Bob yet, but I will be hunting later (really should get work finished since I am out singing christmas carols later. Need to try to catch some christmas spirit somehow, so off to the hospital to sing with a local choir - will be tomorrow before I get to log on again, but I will look up with your link and am sure I will get there)

All best wishes to everyone else - and please forgive the post in two halves separated by half the day, and for leaveing anyone off. Maybe I should focus on work at work? No! Sometimes this whole IF thing feels like it is taking over every minute, every day - but coming on here also makes it somehow more manageable and like I'm not a total freak. Thanks everyone
Elinor x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - really sorry to hear about your sister.  Hopefully you will get to talk to her and explain that all is not lost.  I really think she should get a consultation at the Lister since they may be able to help more.  I don't know much about clinics outside London, apart from Manchester Care, which was my sister's clinic.  Obviously they did fine with her but she responded much better than expected so she didn't actually end up being as "difficult" a case as her FSH suggested. Meanwhile big hugs for Becka. 

Pixie - on you way then!!  How exciting!   

Sam - I wil make sure Kate or I does the HFEA survey thingy!!  Hope you are doing ok and feeling a bit better. 

Bobbi - hang on in there and don't let them depress you tomorrow.   

Kate/Jo - sorry AF is being so awful 

Laura B - can't believe the trips are still in there!  You're going to go longer than Kate at this rate! 

Miranda - I'll go and find Robert and vote for him! 

Nikki - Dp and I loked into Cape Verde; sounds totally fabulous!  You deserve a break! 

Fishy - well done on those top quality embies you normal responder you!  Congratulations on being PUPO!  

Purple - hello there! 

Anne- Glad you are appreciative of DH!

Elinor - hi

love to Nix, Steph, Bugle, Beach and everyone I have missed!

The twins are doing ok but have lost a little bit of weight.  Hence Kate has moved back into the hospital so that she can be there to give them the extra food they need.  I will be seeing them at Christmas since we are all going to Kate's!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

welcome back Fish - sent you a PM

Hi Sam - what an odd thing for them to say at your scan. Surely they already know you don't usually have a 28 day cycle?  So isn't it a bit idiotic of them to look in there an expect to see what they would for someone on a 28 day cycle?  Or did I miss something?  Hope you're ok, I'm sure it will happen, and the folly will start to develop, just not as early as they seem to be expecting...

Mira - Finally managed to find the Bobster, no idea why the search function wouldn't work properly before (whaddayamean, "user error?" surely not! )  Have now voted 

Hey Laura - hope your SIL manages to explain things to your MIL and take the pressure off you a bit!

Wotcha Anne - bit cold for streaking up the road innit mate?!    Really you must try to contain your exhibitionist tendencies to the Summer months!  Oh and don't worry about the pill, bloody hell how many times did I forget to take it!  Actually, that was one of the reasons why I went and got the stupid IUD 

Ally hon - sorry to hear about your sis,  to both of you....

Sorry no more persos, totally knackered!  Went to the dentist today about my broken tooth, he says it's ok for the time being, there's no abcess or anything like that and he'll put a crown on it whenever the IVF thing is resolved one way or another as hr'd prefer not to use even local aneasthetic in the first trimester...   I won't be going back to the dentists for several months!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Elinor - I'm a SW too! Or was.. am just a growbag these days! 

LJ - Kate is putting me to shame having people over at xmas!  Its normal for them to lose a little weight no?  Yup these bubs have decided its too cold to come out now!  Will get a c-section date Thursday.

Nix - How you feeling?  

Sam - This is not a normal cycle really is it hon, your body will be all over the place.

XX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - that sounds the like the best christmas ever, can we all come


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Fish-fab news on those embies. 

Nix- fab news on getting blasts to freeze. I'm jealous as have never had any embies ti freeze in my whole infertility career.

Sorry for lack of persos as have had a nightmare of a day with slight brownish blood when I wiped, along with having had mega bad AF style pains for the last 3 days, this morning at work. Broke down in tears and managed to get an early scan today.

I'm 5+6 today and the scan showed 1 sac with a yolk sac  and another sac which was empty (no yolk sac in it). They said it's still quite early to see things but am worried about the empty sac and also about the other one which had a yolk sac as they couldn't see a fetal pole in it. 

They couldn't see any blood up there so was quite puzzled to what it was that I saw this morning and they said all looked good so far. I had a couple of cysts I was told.

Does anyone have any positive stories to tell regarding early scans and then finding yolk sacs, fetal poles and heart beats later on? (any lurkers please PM me.  )

I have another scan booked for next Tuesday when I'm 6+6.
Was hoping to get the scan when I was passed 7 weeks to make sure of accurate result but didn't have the energy to argue.
I'm knackered now so off for a snooze. What a day!!

Love to all, will try and catch up with everyones news when I'm feeling better.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ophelia - i hope everything is ok, stay


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ophelia      petal, soory cant answer ur questions, hope someone will be along soon to put ur mind at rest  

Fishy - how are frank and terry doing hun? 

Hi laura - ur doing well holding on petal, hope ur having a nice day ignoring the phone   Not long now  

Nix well done on the blasts hun, ditto what ophelia said 

Anne, enjoy the mezza hun, was hoping not to have to go again but looks like i'll be back down there next saturday 

Hello to everyone littlejenny, pruple, sam, bobbi, ally, mira and all those i've missed.  

Still got the af pains, oh and the af trumpets are here as well.  Poor dh looks like he'll be sleeping with the window open tonight   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - so much reading!

Mrs O - God, it's just stress after stress with being pregnant, especially in the early stages. I can't help you other than to say that the pains are completely normal, and just to try not to worry for the minute, as it's so very early.  

Ally - your poor, poor sister. I second what others have said - she needs you right now. You can give her real hope when she's feeling totally crap. I wish I'd had someone to tell me all the stuff you know when I first got the devastating news.

My first cycle was cancelled, and I didn't think much of it at the time - I was meant to be an egg sharer and I was on the egg sharing thread where things seemed to work out fine the next time if someone had a bad response.
Ironically, of the three of us who became firm friends on the egg sharing thread I was the first to give birth! The second was two months ago and the third has 20 weeks to go.

I actually only went through two 2WWs - it just shows it's not necessarily curtains for peeople like us. And like Becka I was on 375 SP for the first complete cycle after the cancelled one.

Adjust her dose, get her on the DHEA, and hopefully, bingo. If I can do it with sperm that's been incarcerated for 16 years anyone can!

Thanks so much, all of you who have voted for the Bobster - so kind!    

It's only a £50 voucher top prize, but the GLORY. Oh, the glory...  

LJ - sorry to hear Kate's having to go back in. Hope it's ok for her and the babes in there.

Fish - PUPO laydee! Well done bird! You sound lovely and positive too - just the right environment for those lovely embryos! Don't let them laze about on the arrangements petal - stay in that zen bubble ok?

Nix - test date is tres soon, n'est pas? Are you doing what I did and testing every day to see the HCG leave then come back?  

Laura - I can't believe you're still here! Wow.   Wrapping is such an energetic pastime - will you just get gift bags and boxes instead? Tim stopped being a prize wazzock yet?

Elinor - well done on doing the survey! I will, tomorrow I think. Can't have them getting away with it, can we? I think you're our third social worker! See, what stress has to do with FSH and AMH levels? 
It's one of those professions I think I'd love and hate at the same time.

Sam - they do miss follicles - they hide sometimes. Don't worry if they're not immediately apparent. Hopefully a couple are in hiding and will pop out large as life by the next scan. My scans showed 2, then 4, then 6, then eight over 13 days - and the 'new' ones weren't small - they'd just been hiding.

Anne - really! Enough of your hubby's horn!

Purps - hello!

Rachel - yes, it's bloods, but slightly different in the way they treat the blood in that they freeze it to analyse it.

Kate - hope AF eases v soon.

Bugle, Nicks, Beach, Merse (if you're still reading), Ali27, Bobbi (thanks for voting matey!), Jenni, Pix - are you there yet? - and everybody else - smooches!

xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

sorry i have been a crap poster lately i do read everyday but so much goes on i get daunted lol !!!! 

mir.. i voted for the lovely bobster too xx he is such a handsome young man 

laura.. everytime i come on here i wonder if your still about and then i notice your little green online sign lit up and have a little smile, them 3 are way to comfy inside mummies tummy, hope tim sorts his ideas our soon  

anne.. how are you honey x hope you got some shopping done

fish.. well done on being pupo  

mrs o.. sorry to hear about your day, i am sure it will all be ok for you   for some good news next week, its still early to see anything x

pix.. hope your trip to turkey brings your dream xx

ali... sorry to hear about your sister heres a   for you both

sam.. i hope you have closure on this cycle soon .. your being really brave and positive well done xx

tracey, lainey, kate, steph, ali, and everyone else love to you all

no real news from my end, waiting to be allocated a social worker (should have been last week  ) have bronchitus at the moment which i am not happy about as supposed to be going away on the weekend as DH is 40 and had all this planned www.thebathpriory.co.uk so hoping to make it !! xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just been to the loo and wiped lots of pink blood!!  Why??!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia    try and stay calm and don't worry yet, blood can be normal


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Ophelia.  I know exactly how you are feeling.  Try and stay positive so many people bleed and it turns out OK.  If it helps, they have never seen a yolk sac in my sacs so you aren't following the samr pattern as me.    

Fish.  Welcome to Terry and June - sorry, Terry and frank    I hope you manage to stay relaxed with all you have to deal with.

Nikki2008.  Christmas is just horrible when you have suffered a loss.  Well done for booking time away.  Have a good time and be kind to yourselves.

Ally.  I hope things aren't as bad as they seem for your sisters cycle. 

Sorry for no more personals as I have a horrible cold and am going to bed.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ophelia - PM'd you - hope it gives you a little reassurance  

Popsi - Bath Priory - lovely!  Think I am getting a chest  infection too.  Feel all tight chested today, throat sore, v tired, aching back etc. Hope you are all better for the weekend and have a lurvly time  

Laura -amazing woman, you!  If the trips are much longer, can you do my shopping too and wrapping?  

Pixie - you there yet?  

Mir - When do you find out about the redundancy?  Are you in a pool with others?  How many?   

Kate - Hope AF clears off soon  

Fish - congratulations PUPO!  Really hope you get y our BFP for Christmas  

Ally - So so sorry to hear about Becka.  Have you managed to contact her yet?  And you are not a b**ch either - you were just mentally preparing yourself for that possible outcome.  Its a natural coping mechanism.  Your sister is so lucky to have you  

Sam - Glad to hear you have the occasional choccie biccy.  I have devoured the info you sent me about diet.  Even took it round Tesco with me! but think of you each time I have a piece of chocolate - which is in abumdance at work at the moment - and wonder "would Sam have this?"   

Nix -  

LJ - I'm sure the babies will put that weight back on in no time, especially with Kate being there 24/7.  You are in for a wonderful Christmas!  

Elinor - happy singing !  

Purple - hope you feel better soon.  

Anne - hello here!  Answered you on other thread.  Gets confusing!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

was worried about losing my post so decided to split it!

Hi Tracey - gosh, we are all getting sick.   get well again soon.

Beach -  

Hi to anyone I have missed.

A Lister consultant called me tonight after I had asked someone to call me back Friday when I was in a state about my AMH result.  It was about 9pm!!  He seems totally dedicated and was absolutely lovely.  Really reasured me.  Feel like I am in safe hands.  

Off to find something to nibble on....feeling  peckish.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally - I didn't type you are not a woman!  I typed the word for a female dog cos you had (although i know you disguised it).  That message looks awful now.  Sorry


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Modified my message.  Sorry again


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ophelia, try not to panic - what could well be happening is the other sac coming away. Keep strong.

Tracey - have you properly stopped bleeding now? No wonder you have a cold, your immune system must be jiggered. Any chance of you getting a break away too?

Popsi - I hope your SW is as nice as our three!

Beachie - hello bird! Have you got pics of your tree on **? I'll go and have a nose I think...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie before bed, thanks all for your well wishes, off to wolverhampton tomorrow, staying at mums tomorrow night and taking my 2 step sons from my first marriage out for dinner then off to bolton and blackpool thursday!

Wish I could just stay at home but hey, got bills to pay and IVF to save for  

Hugs to you all Mrs O special hugs for you, hoping bleeding settles hunny, and as I'm sure many people will tell you bleeding isn't always what you fear!! keep positive as much as you can and know we're all here sending    vibes to you!!!!

Love to all catch up thurs/friday

Hope ebveryone's colds clear up for the weekend!!



Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, that's lovely you're still in close contact with your stepsons Purps!

Ali - you make me laugh with your corrections! This site is hilarious when it changes words to others that make no sense at all! Still, it's a lot better than a lot of swear word filters...


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Think I need to be more careful what I type!  I have read back over my long post and wrote "chocolate - which is in a bum dance at work"  Interesting


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes Mir,

They are sweeties! although men now, the eldest is 18 and the youngest 17 on new years eve...... can't believe how time has flown they were 3 years and 18months when I met them, and thankfully we've always got on really well, and with there mum too! they live next door to there dad but they hardly see him sadly. (pne of the main reasons our marriage ended was I was constantly having to bully him to do right by his boys! thankfully they know I love them and always will! 

Have voted for the bobSTAR and you already are the proud mum of a star in our eyes  

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup I'm still here!! I reckon one day you girls will turn on the news and find out I've just exploded in my bed!  

Mrs O - I'n not really sure what should be there at this stage, just after 7 weeks there shouldbe a heart beat, it such early days.  I bleed on and off til I was 16 weeks so I wouldn't worry about that.  Its gonna be a long week til your next scan.

I'm just eating cherry pie and custard in bed!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop as up to my ears in parcels to wrap - just wanted to say -

*Ophelia* - I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time  I know it must be hard but try not to panic sweetheart  - it really is very early days to be seeing a fetal pole, and bleeding can be for lots of reasons - as Mira says, it could be the second sac coming away  - sending you lots and lots of positive vibes    thinking of you loads and  that all will be OK  Could you maybe get the rest of the week off work to rest up?

*Fishy* - congratulations on being PUPO hon - wishing you lots of lucka nd hope the  doesn't drive you too 

*Ally* - so sorry to hear about your sis  - hope you get to talk to her soon and that things will work out, even if she has to cancel this time and get her dose adjusted for another try on the NHS 

*Laura* - you are doing so well! hope your consultant gets your date sorted for you on Thursday!    Cor cherry pie and custard  - you've just started off a craving! 

Sorry to those I've missed - lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, Purps - couldn't you get them to move next door you you instead? 

I'm close to my steps too - they were 5 and 9 when we met and 17 and 21 now. Blimey. I've acquired a few wrinkles since!

Hi Steph!

Laura - do you reckon if you exploded it would just be a mass of pie and custard, with the babies hanging on to a cherry each?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ali27 said:


> Think I need to be more careful what I type! I have read back over my long post and wrote "chocolate - which is in a bum dance at work" Interesting





laurab said:


> Yup I'm still here!! I reckon one day you girls will turn on the news and find out I've just exploded in my bed!
> 
> I'm just eating cherry pie and custard in bed!





Miranda7 said:


> Laura - do you reckon if you exploded it would just be a mass of pie and custard, with the babies hanging on to a cherry each?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just a quickie...

Ali - so glad the Lister were able to reassure you on AMH; they have enough experience to know it is far from everything!!

Ophelia - I am so sorry hun; this must be really stressful.     From what I gather bleeding is pretty common in early pregnancy - you often hear of women who don't know they are pg cos they keep having normal AF (happened to someone I work with).  I have no idea when poles and heartbeats appear on average.  All I know is that at Kate's first scan (6weeks so further on than you) she was told she was lucky since they saw 2 poles and heartbeats and that it was quite early on to see those.  Hence I really don't think not seeing them at your earlier scan is anything to worry about.  I know this is awful for you and you must be so worried but there may well be no need so try and stay calm.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I do fear my enormous bump is just chocolate and cake... can you imagine if when they do the c-section they just find pie!    How embarrassing would that be!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

At least we'd finally have an answer to that age-old question....


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Morning PRs

You can tell i'm WFH 

Ophelia - try not to worry hun, the clinic made sure i was aware that some women bleed during pregnancy and not to be alarmed if i thought AF had arrived during or after the 2WW, that is why they get you to test anyway. Keep strong and wait for that scan   

Tracey - Terry and Frank (aka June) are fine thanks, not giving me any jip yep, although i think i could cope with a lifetime of jip from them 

Popsi - hope you get your lovely weekend without any sickness 

LJ - hope everything picks up for Kate and the twins, at least she has been able to get herself stronger and going into hospital now will be more  for her 

Beachie and Kate - i don;t think i have you girls on ******** yet  I'm Tracey **** on Miranda's if anyone wants to get me, would love to see your party pics and tree pics while i'm cocooned in my living room 

Purple - enjoy seeing the boys and your mum, i  reading how close you are to them and not their dad 

Laura - cherry + pie + custard, there's your baby names 

 to everyone else xx

**Please send a PM with personal info, Just a reminder this is a public forum**


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Laura...      Part-woman-part babies-part cherry pie!

Elinor - yep, I'm a social worker too! 

Miranda - I voted for the Bobstar too. I have to say, from a totally unbiased point of view, that he was the most gorgeous of the ones I saw anyway.

Tracey - hope you feel better soon.

Ophelia -   for you hon.

Hi Anne - was it you who had a cold sore? I have one too  - ON MY NOSE!!! I always get them there - weird I know. It's really really painful and I feel like crap. It often gets infected and the infection spread to the whole of my face once - I looked like The Elephant Man. Nice.

Hi Sam, Kate, Ali, Ally, Purple, Nix, LJ and everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! On your nose Jo? Nice! Maybe you can go to parties as Rudolph? Might as well make the best of it...
Thanks for your lovely comment about Robert - my little heart swells (as does my head) with comments like that!

You joining us again... does that mean you're actively TTC again? There's no reason why you can't succeed you know. I really believe that.

Fish - what's WFH?  Sounds painful!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Fishy - meant to say, congrats on being PUPO!!! I want to be your friend on ********, can I , can I, PPPPPLLLease??!!! I'll put a request in - I'm Joanna ******. I will post a piccie of our xmas tree on my ******** tonight when it's finished. It's 15 ft high, so it's taking a while to get sorted. We got it up last night and half the lights on, but DP needs to bring some very long ladders home from work for us to reach the top half. We're already spending most of our time removing a 10 week old springer spaniel from hanging off the branches. At least it's solving the problem of what to stick on the top   .

**Please use a PM to send personal info,Just a reminder this is a public forum**


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Miranda - well, I never actively stopped ttc, but still no plans to do anything more active than to try the tradiitional way - having sex apparently, but we're not bothering with any monitoring or anything, just doing it when we want to. Thanks for the encouragement - I have to admit I'm feeling like it will never happen at the moment. Still on the old DHEA - just 4 months now though. x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Jo - HOW BIG IS YOUR HOUSE!!!! i want to visit   You've already got me on ******** hun   

Mir - Work From Home, sorry mate, forgot you've been out of the workplace for a while  

Right porridge time, got to feed Frank and Terry


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning..

Right I need advice... massive decision today.  My sister is coming for lunch... should she bring chip shop chips or McD's?  Not had neither for months... I'm thinking chips with bread n butter? Hmmm.I seem to have a cold, feeling grotty, sore throat etc.

Jo - Didn't know you was a SW too!

XXXX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Laura - chip shop chips definately - chip butty - YUM!!!!

Fishy - oops, sorry!! We are already friends.

I didn't know what WFH is either, and I WFH a lot.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Chip shop chips!!! YUM YUM!!!  And a pie...   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

We hope it's chips it's chips ... now i've got that song in my head


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah am thinking chips.. I'll text her... oh can't wait!


Is WFH meant to be WTF?  As in 'what the fock'?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> We hope it's chips it's chips ... now i've got that song in my head


Fried onion rings!!! 

Oh and WFH - it's Working From Home innit!   

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We'll have to wait and see!!  

What a lovely sing along!

Oh yeah nix that makes sense!!  Workign frm home!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Or in my case, Where's my F....... Hair!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Chip shop chips (try saying that a few times when drunk ) for sure and curry sauce . 
Laura how far gone where you when you had your first scan and did you see heartbeats in all 3 at the same scan?

Jo- You've got a puppy? How cute!! I can see him/her now hanging off your tree. 
Now, that's one big christmas tree, is it an outdoor one?

Miranda- I haven't voted for Robert yet, is it too late?
I didn't know what WFH was either. 

Nix and Fish- How's my PUPO ladies holding up?

I haven't had any more pinky stuff so are trying to relax today after yesterdays drama. I'm hoping it was still too early yesterday to see everything and come Tuesday there's healthy heartbeat/s to be seen.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ophelia - I'm sure it is far too early to see. Glad you're feeling a bit brighter. No, it's an indoor tree. I wanted an outside one as well, by the front door, but we can't afford the lights - we've already forked out £60 for 320 LED lights for the indoor tree. Millicent the puppy is very cute, and she thinks the tree is just a big stick we've brought in for her to play with.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

Ophelia- Try and rest hun, it's common for bleeds in early PG. It's very early days hun so surely not much to be seen?
 

Laura- Ohhhhh defo chips, curry sauce and a saveloy, or pie    
It will take me about 2 and a half hours to get to you so I can just pop mine in the microwave when I get there  


Jo- yes, it was me with the cold sore but it's all gone now. Did once have 2 up my nose though, that was painful!
Hope it goes soon hun  

Nix- Yep, too cold for streaking in these frosty times I guess  
Have had an abcess, so glad you've not got one cos they are very f'ing painful 
Remember the guy Sid from Eastenders who did that ad? 

LJ-babies do lose weight defo hun.  

Fishy- How's Tezza & Jozza today?   

Ali- Who called, Dr James? so glad it was positive news  

Ally-      

Bobbi- It's your scan today isn't it hun? Lots of luck   

Popsi- How you feeling chick?  
Bath is lovely 

Kate- Mezza was not too busy so had a ncie night then had a lovely curry at Balti Bazaar. How are ya?   

Pix-   

Mir- No more honking the horn I promise
  

Sam-Hi hun, you ok?   


Angel, Beachy, sarah, Elinor, Tracey, Steph, Heather, Purple, Anna, NikkiW, Lainey. Nikki2008

Off early today to pick my nephews up from school then have em over for tea, can't wait!

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh battered sausage   Now you've got me craving chippy and it's too damn far to go down the chip shop and i look a fright sat here in my PJs  

Jo - Millicent, how cute is that, can imagine you sternly telling her off  

Anne - Tezza and Jezza are behaving themselves hun, no movement as of yet  

Ophelia - so glad you are feeling brighter hun, you worried me  

And as for WFH, i aint doing any Work


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Hmmm... not sure I could keep chips safe for that long!! 

Mrs O - I had a scan at I think 6+4 and saw 3 little heartbeats, there was also an empty  sac which did not develop, I was warned at that time it may still be too early for a heart beat.  You was not even 6 weeks hon so was very early and you just don't know when s/he implanted.  

Sis just called so i ordered my chips!  Oh can't wait!   Got AF pains, hope don't go into labour before chips arive!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - you can take them with you, you'll need something to eat


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Fishy - I'm WFH today without the W. So FH then. For once, i do have an excuse - i can't log onto my work email account for some reason. hence why i am on here so much today!

Laura - oh, hang on in there. If you do go into labour can I have your chips please?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura hang on till after those chippys 

Ohhhh I love WF from home


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on Jo share, i've got Tezza and Jezza to feed too 

Thanks girlies, you are keeping me well occupied this morning, how will i cope tomorrow without you til lunch   It's taken me about an hour and a half to watch half of Holby so far  

Anne - that's WFFH


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You know me fish, I always have to have an extra "F"


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Really snowed under so cannot post for long...

Ophelia - glad panic over - this IS very common hon but worrying nontheless  

Laura - OMG I so want chips now - where will I find some  

Jo Mac - tree and millicent sound gorgeous - can't wait to meet her when I am down in the West  

Just to update - there is not much to update with Becka - expecting news any moment. Apparently they just said there was nothing to see at her stim day 6 scan. She was too upset to ask questions. They did a blood test and so are calling her this morning with results so      for her!

I will let you know how things develop and thank you ALL so so much for Beckas best wishes sorry not to respond individually


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OI I want the chips, not fair all I can get is stupid skinny ones over here, I want big fat crunchy on the outside, soft on the inside CHIP SHOP CHIPS!!!!!  NOW!!!!!     

PS can anyone guess /remember why the word "armadillo" popped into my head as I was typing my chip description...?    

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Thanks for the update hun  

I am now DESPERATE for chips but gonna have to make do with some Ricicles


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ally- hi hun. Sorry to hear about your sister. I too didn't respond well to stimms on my first NHS cycle and had to cancel. I stimmed for ages, didn't get my first scan until day 10, and dose was upped but still no luck.
Maybe a different clinic or a change of drugs will improve her response next time. 

I want chips too now but only have the really thin ones in the freezer.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ally - so sorry to hear about your sis, they have clearly either given her the wrong drugs or the wrong dosage or a combination of the 2 but she's not to think that this is in anyway because of anything she did or didn't do -  this is NOT her fault      

Ophelia - glad you're feeling a bit more positive hon, 

Laura - cross your legs til you get those chips woman!

Anne - nah ricicles just don't cut it. I'm off to the supermarche for some spuds and cooking oil. I'm having bloody chips today if it kills me  !  Now where the hell is the deep fat fryer   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Found some cheese and onions walkers crisps. WooooHooooooo

xxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Fish – hugs to frank & terry, snuggle in guys    

Elinor – what is iykwim?  Hugs to you, I know what you mean about IF taking over your entire life.  I just wanted to say how brave I think you are going for it alone, you can’t wait your forever for Mr Right.  It does sound like you will have your mum to help you out when you need her.

Bobbi – good luck today.   Xx

Nix - go get some chips before you eat the keyboard!

LJ- Hi.  Hugs for the twins. I have tears in my eyes thinking about what a wonderful xmas you will have.

Ophelia – oh honey I’m so so sorry for you.  A bit of blood in early pregnancy is not at all uncommon, I had that when I was pregnant with DD, scared me to pieces but , from memory apparently it can be the cervical plug closing or something. It’s too early to tell all that much with the scans, you really have to wait until 7 weeks so please please try to stay calm and hang in there. You have two sacs. A lot of the clinics ultrasound machines are pretty old technology (this includes the Lister girls), there are ultrasounds out there which show a much clearer and more accurate picture, so maybe it's not only the scan is early they just can’t see enough yet.  Also, my doctor had a lady pregnant, had a full long AF, then go on to have a healthy baby.  The reason was she was originally pregnant with twins, one miscarried which caused the full bleeding, but the other went on to be her little baby.  Please try to relax as much as possible, I know just how difficult that can be.    

Ally – Praying all is ok with Becka – you know only too well her first NHS cycle doesn’t mean anything.  She could, like so many others on here, go on to another clinic and not even be a PR!  How are you? 

Mir – oh yes the glory of having Bobster be the hipp baby! Your such a proud mummykins, and so you should be.

Pix – have you arrived yet? 

Kate – sorry about the af pains

Anne – have a nice tea with your nephews!   

Ali27 – Can I ask who was the consultant who called you back from the Lister? Did they give you any good news? Please pass it on.  I was devastated when the nurse told me about my AMH 0.1, the nurse was all doom and gloom – said IVF would likely not work for me, when I asked what about trying naturally – she said “Well, never say never, but it’s very unlikely”.  God I could have used a call back from a consultant then, it was 3 weeks later when I saw one and found out it wasn’t an absolute never ever – in fact probably about a 10% chance or more with my age, but my consultant is not very positive, so let’s just say she has managed my expectations. 

Oh I’m no saint on the diet. But I will say this, I do pretty much stick to the diet. Even my nutrionist at ZW said you can have the occasional small treat, but don’t use it as an excuse to do it everyday.  Now your going to think I’m a fanatic. The chocolate biccies I ate I make myself, and they are not actually chocolate because I don’t want the sugar or caffeine, they are carob.  I’ll PM you my recipie – they are super easy to make.   My indulgence is – lucky for me – my DH loves dessert. One night a week and every weekend he will have at least one piece of chocolate cake or something (he lets me order his dessert now), and I have a few spoonfuls.  I know I’m sticking to this pretty hard, but I just don’t want to have any regrets – you know, maybe if I’d tried harder on the diet etc etc. I feel I already have enough of those regrets – maybe if we had started trying earlier, maybe if I hadn’t of wanted to loose the baby weight before we started trying for a second child, mayber if I hadn't been a party girl and abused my body when I was younger, maybe if I never smoked, maybe if I’d done IVF sooner rather than TCM…. I’m just not going to add diet to my list too so I’m trying to be very very good. 

The other thing I do is I try to limit my diary, diary has never ever agreed with me, so I use almond milk instead. It’s lovely, but all the nut milks in the UK are sweetened with sugar – you can’t buy the unsweetened ones here, so this is my other vice as I have sugary almond milk every day.


Hi Popsi, JoM, Purple, Jenni, Nix, Nikki, Tracey (sorry about the cold xx).

Right, had better motor. I’ve soo much to do today and just spent 2 hours catching up on FF!!

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Just copied Ali's post from Lister Thread for you...........

Raef Ferris phoned me just now after I left my message on Friday when I was in my state about my AMH.  He was totally lovely and very reassuring.  Pam - he also said that the AMH can vary but it is more reliable than the FSH.  He just kept stressing that this does not all mean I will be menopausal sooner then the next woman (though it could do) and stressed that everyone responds differently so if you dont repond well then they will alter things until they do get a response.  I knew this already but to hear it again is comforting.  We are all in very safe hands, I feel.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

We are more like a food thread today than anything else.  So far i've had bacon and mushroom sarnie on crusty bread and a bag of chocolate eclairs.  

Ophelia - glad the stopping has stopped hun  

Laura - just had a vision of u propped up in bed with cherry pie and custard resting on ur bump 

Anne - looks like i mite be back down the mezza again sunday morning 

Hi to everyone, sam, purple, ally, fish. steph. tracey, nix, pixie, mir, lj, bobby and all our other ff'ers, just sneaked on yet again   Cos im so bored!!!!!

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My jeans are a bit tighter than they used to be


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

sam22 said:


> what is iykwim? Hugs to you, I know what you mean


  If You Know What I Mean!!!! Hehe, sorry 

Kate - now you've started me off too!

Was just about to go put homefries crinkles on with cheese and realised we have no blooming cheese  chip butty it's going to have to be then, it was going to be a fish finger butty 

Anne - haven't manage to wear any trousers done up this week, hence why i'm still in my PJs just had to answer door to the posty 

Ali -   for Becka


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just texted Pixie- She arrived safe but said it's a religious holiday there at the mo so she is finding it hard to find the right people to talk to  and the Jinemed is having a refurb so she may have to travel to other side of city as she has to start TX tomorrow- bless her why is nothing ever straight forward?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - I think a lot of people have bad experiences getting results from nurses.  No offence to any nurses out there but they are not the docs and they have a tendency to just assume that anything outside the ideal lab range or even on the fringes of it is a disaster zone!!  I have read loads of posts from women who have been told absurd things by nurses.  Some things are just plain stupid.  I got told my AMH was "lower than average" by reference to being on the lower end of the "normal range".  It took a fair bit of time to explain that a range could not possibly give an average in the mean, median or mode sense!  Silly example but it does illustrate that, despite the many excellent nurses out there, you will still get a fair few who are simply not that bright.  I'm no mathematical genius but I knew my way around basic averages by the time I was 10!!  When she said that I was actually interested because I thought it meant they had averages and not just the range.  I must confess i was pretty appalled when I discovered that she was basing this statement on the range only and I still hate to think of the number of people she had said the same thing to who didn't question where her assertion came from.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping on very quickly to answer Sam's post - thanks Anne for copying it across.  

It was Raef Ferris who called from the Lister - not my usual consultant.  He basically said that whilst my AMH is very low, and they would prefer to see it around 0.7, age is on my side.  He has treated many women with an AMH of 0.7 and has little or not response but had a much better response from women with an AMH of 0.1!!  He stressed that everyone is so different and it is about getting the right balance with the drugs.  he strongly believes there is no evidence that any particular protocol is best for PR's, it is more dependent on getting the correct drugs.  

He strongly recommended giving it a go and seeing what the response was.

Who is your consultant?

Hi to all - cant spend long on here as at work - WFW!!

Ali x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks to you all girls!! 

Fish - ah huh, iykwim has been bugging me for day!!

Ali27 - Marie Wren is my consultant.  As you know I had a mc - last week!- so she doesn't want to do IVF on me now as they think they may only get 1 egg, and IVF can't improve the egg quality, so it maybe best to nuture in the womb as it seems i can get pregnant naturally. Logically, I agree with this. I didn't want the IVF option taken away, so I've booked in for April.  Hoping for another miracle natural bfp before then, and then I'll see in April.  When do you start?

Anne - thanks for copying, and thanks for updating us on Pixie.

LJ - I know, it's the second time an IVF nurse has given me a black and white "straight" answer, which turned out to be a much bigger shade of grey when I spoke to the doctors...

Pixie - oh poor you.  As if you didnt have enough to worry about.  Hope your ok hon.xx

Sam


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello my lovelies,

I will be back later on with personals when I've read all the posts but just wanted to keep you up to date with what's going on with me at the moment.

It's a religous holiday in Turkey (typical!) until Friday and I can only reach doctors on their mobiles (luckily I speak the language eh!)which is great but none of the doctor's I've spoken while I was in England are on duty until Friday!! Jin told me that they are having a refurb in their centre in Besiktas and asked me to go to their second clinic in Kalamis which is on the other side of the city where I will need to cross a bridge to get there and the traffic on that bridge is always horrendous!   
My AF started last night and I have to start the tx tomorrow! So I've decided to go to another clinic where I know has got a very good reputation and is known as one of the top 5 IVF clinic's in the world- we'll see! Just spoke to the doc I've spoken before when I was in England and he gave me an appointment for tomorrow at 9.30 am. It's the most expensıve clinic here but who cares as long as they get me preggers.  
I had a very stressful time this morning untıi I sorted this out but I feel much better now. Everything happens for a reason so I hope this has happened for a good reason!  

Sorry the post is all about ME but promise will be back later to catch up properly.

Love you all  

Pixie

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- glad it's sorted hunni


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm totally with you Pixie - this has happened for a reason!  The Jim were "meant" to be in turmoil at the moment, you were "meant" to get an emergency appointment with the other consultant, and your "meant" to be at one of the top 5 IVF clinics in the world.  Who cares if it costs more money - I bet it's cheaper than doing another IVF cycle as the first one failed because the clinic were having a refurb and were disorganised!  

Good for you pulling all this together so quickly!

What's the name of your new clinic?

Sam xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck Pixie - we're all thinking of you


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Pix, well done on pulling it all together in the face of so many obstacles!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck pix - wow what a busy lady  


Hi nix, fish, sam, anne, ali and everyone

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

slycett said:


> Good luck pix - wow what a busy lady


I had to read that so many times, 'what a BUSY lady'  i'm going to be exhausted tonight with all the laughing!

Update - just had oven chips and 3 pieces of bread and butter - all laura's fault 

Good news, i am now dressed, hairwashed and dabbed on makeup so i don't frighten DH on his return home tonight, washing on and xmas cards now downstairs, so i'm now going to get busy and be a bit festive


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You changed it


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fish what have you been smoking 
Ha! Smoked Fishface! 

xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone -

sorry once again  for my absence- I have been unable to get to PC!!

MIL visiting from abroad and been the most fraught week ever. Ended up crying as is seriously OTT with interfering - Laura for good ness sake don't let your MIL anywhere near delivery suite!!!

Not had time to read last 20 pages and sorry for lack of personals - hope to catch up when things get back to normality!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Bugle  

Nix - i promise it said 'BUST' or it did in my eyes  

Oh well i do need my eyes tested


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

you've got t1ts in your eyes


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop just wanted to say -

*Ophelia* - glad the bleeding has stopped sweetie, and that you are feeling more   

*Pixie* - what a mess! - well done you for sorting yourself out though! 

*Laura *- hope you are enjoying the chip butties - am craving them myself now too! 

*Nix* - "Crunchy on the outside, smooth on the inside" - Armadillos! "Smooth on the outside, crunchy on the inside" - Dime Bars (from Dime bar ad years ago) 

I have a yucky cold and can't breathe  - have had some paracetamol - is there anything I can use for blocked nose while pregnant? Olbas Oil/Vicks Inhaler or something? anyone know?

Steph xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Nix - smoked fishface had me laughing.

Bugle - so so sorry about the MIL.  Why do they have to be such pains in the butt?  My suggestion is "book" some stuff she can't come to to get you outa there.  Really, "fake" book some things and go shopping or read in a cafe. You know, scans, antenatal classes (no outsiders allowed I'm afraid), oh the local meet up of your ladies whatever blah blah, bikini waxing - just watch her try to come to this one, a friends just called and her "insert random problem that's made her terribly upset" so you have to go and comfort her.

Why or why are MIL such pains I take notes so I can be a good MIL \ granny some day.

Sam xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> you've got t1ts in your eyes


Only when i run


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi 

just a quickie from me as i am still poorly !!

anne.. thanks i know bath is fab we love it there, but have contacted the hotel and they were fab and have provisionally rearranged it for January but if i am up to it on Sunday we can just go and they will upgrade us  

mrs o.. glad bleeding is better

steph .. maybe try forehead thats really good 

fish, nix and everyone else thanks for making me


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> > you've got t1ts in your eyes
> ...


    

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy -     i changed it, for those who missed it i typed

what a bust lady  

Ditto me with the t1ts fishy  

Popsi hope u feel better soon hun  

Bugle/Laura so sorry about ur mil's.  Cant complain about mine she is lovely.  Now my own momma was a different story, but i still loved her.

Steph - can you use that vicks inhaler stuff?  I got one in my drawer at work and it doesnt say anything about not using if ur preggers hun  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You are all making me laugh today with your wonderful silliness!! I LOVE a good bit of silliness me!! 

Got a busy day so sorry for not updating with you all personally.

Becka called and basically her results on day 6 of stims were:

No follicles (but not sure if this means follicles of consequence or none none  )
Lining 6mm
LH 7.3 
FSH 30.3 (I guess this is due to the menopur as her fsh is usually around 11)
Prog 1.2
E2 201

Looks pretty familiar to me although 

They wanted to cancel but psycologically she needs to continue for one more day to see if something happens - she is back in there at 8.15 in the morning to see if anything has changed, you know how it is on your first cycle you really find it hard to stop. They will offer her another go if nothing occurs this time though. It is so hard for her though, obviously having seen me go through 2 cancelled cycles she is feeling pretty negative about things, I have been trying to explain to her that things do not need to work out the same way for her. She says she just feels ancient (only 37) and is so so worried about having left it too late (all the usual horrible stuff). We just have to see what happens tomorrow but I have advised her to make an appointment with Jaya so that she has that as a back up plan and she can always cancel the appointment if she doesn't want it/ doesn't need it. I passed on all of your good wishes but unfortunatley it made her cry!!! No seriously she was really emotional and said thank you so much xxxx

Pixie pops - glad you got yourself sorted - well done for navigating your way to a great clinic - looking forward to welcoming you back with precious cargo on board!!  

Pops/ Steph get better soon sweety pies   

Ali - so glad you spoke to Raef and were reassured - he is so so lovely - after what you said I may consider speaking to him to see what he would do differently for me, I have always been given Menopur but maybe we should be trying something else? 

Sam honey - when are you off to Oz - don't want to miss you  

Bobbi - congrats on the Golden Follie!! 

Thank you all for all your messages got yoga tonight and acu tomorrow so not sure when I will manage to catch up properly - having said that probably see you all again in 10 minutes


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobbi - well done hun and i've got everything crossed for you for friday     

Ali - love to Becka, we're right there with her  

MILs, you either love em or hate em, love mine to bits but she is the dizziest person i've ever met and drives me to distraction 90% of the time   She loves me to bits and her hearts definitely in the right place, i think they must get lessons on being a MIL, meddling is the name of the game


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes and Ali you cracked me up with all your 'female dog' stuff!! I wasnt offended at all as I didnt see the post until it had been edited but find those wierd things that FF does hilarious!! I hate it when they say I was peed when I was P!SSED or put twit instead of [email protected] as Steph found out the other day   

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh and thanks fishy - how are you??


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - feeling good ta, bit tired as can't switch off at night and find myself thinking what ifs all night - DH told me if i was going to be like that for the next 9 months i'd better move into the spare room  

Frank & Terry are having a party this afternoon, either that or my follies are filling with fluid and bursting again, that's what happens isn't it  

Your poor family have really been through it, how is your mum coping with all of this, my mum has taken it quite personal that i have IF, i suppose they hate to see you suffer, bless


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hi ya ladies,

Bobbi – woow batter up hon! Good luck for Friday !

Ally – your poor poor sis.  As awful as this is, she is very lucky to have a sister as knowledgeable as you right now.  Oh it’s so hard, all these regrets about leaving it too late.  I mean I’d HEARD things about it being harder to have bubs after 35 but all these Hollywood women seem to do it – I never thought I’d have any problems. I’m not off to Oz until Dec 23, so plenty of time for silliness between now and then. So much to organise though, as I’ve done nothing!  Have fun at yoga.  And fish is right, your poor mum must be so upset to see both her girls going through this. 

Smokin Fishy – It will be a long 9 months, but I think for us poor responders the first few weeks are absolutely the worst.

Hi Nix, Anne & Kate.  Laura you still out there or off having triplets?

Sam xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

She's probably burst from too many chips


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - thanks for the update on Becka.  I really feel for her.  From all I have read here and seen with my own sister, I think having a poor response to IVF or a bad FSH result or something is truly a devastating experience.  Doctors tend to be so doom and gloom, you go from feeling young to feeling ancient overnight and there is that undertone of blame for "leaving it too late".  I know Kate went through all that.  I think, in gneral, infertility clinics are one of the few places where you are automatically made to feel utterly ancient at 35, which I think is very upsetting!  

Bobbi - so pleased you are sticking it out - it only takes one!!

Fishy - PUPO lady!  How are you?

Anne G - hi there - have PM'd you

Pixie - you're really off!! I am so pleased!!   

Steph - sorry you've got a cold; not sure what you are allowed to take when you are pg!!

Popsi - hope you are ok

Kate - hi there!

Ali27 - really pleased you felt more reassured by the doc.  Your age is on your side so try and focus on that.  Interesting that the Lister wanted to see your AMH up at 0.7.  The goal posts seem to be shifting there.  The Lister used to give 2-6.8 as the ideal "range" (this was based on a small study where all the women were under 3 but repromedix in the US has used its (more extensive) data to give a range of 0.7-3.5.  the Lister seem to be movng towards that.  All figures in ng/ml so if you on the pmol/l scale the "old" range was 14.28-48.55 and the repromedix range is about 5-25.  If anyone wants more study details then PM me!! 

Sam - hi there!  Glad you have a few "treats" on your diet.  I understand you wanting to do all you can though.  Don't beat yourself up about things.  Most women of 36 DO conceive fine on their own, not just hollywod stars.  You can't live your life assuming you are going to be unlucky.  

Bugle - sorry about mum in law

love to everyone else!

I'm a bit of a history buff and DP bought me the new David Starkey bio of Henry VIII.  I was reading it last night and came to the bit where Henry's older brother Arthur died and Henry's father, Henry VII, was very concerned that it left the Tudor dynasty dependent on the "spare".  His wife comforted him with the words "we are still young enough to have more children".  She was 37.  Luckily for her, in 1502 nobody waved scary stats at you on that kind of thing!! She conceived 2 months later and died in childbirth approximately 9 months after that!  It made me laugh - nowadays she'd have picked up the Daily Mail and panicked!!  On the plus side she would probably also have survived childbirth.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi LJ - your henry story made me laugh.  Absolutely PM me the other studies you have on AMH, I'd love to read them.

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi all

Ally hon, just FYI I was going thru my notes from this cycle, after 4 days of max dose stimms, (300 Fostimon + 300 Menopur) my E2 was 287, 2 days later on the same dose it was 731, the next day they scanned me and I had 8 decent follies + 2 tiddlers. Annoyingly I never noted the blood results for the day of the scan but I'm guessing it would have been around 1200, as it was 1632 the next day.  

So I reckon with E2 at 200 she must have at least one good follie there, surely 

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - history books are great for making you feel better about your age and fertility.  Top prize has to go to Anne of Austria.  She was married to Louis XIII of France when she was 15.  No children for over 20 years and there was talk of her being packed off home for her "failure" to produce!  Then she suddenly had the future King Louis XIV just before her 37th birthday.  And to prove a point she had another son just over 2 years later.  Taking that family tree a step lower, Louis XVI had several mistresses, the most famous of whom he only discarded when she basically got too fat!  Her name was Athenais, Marquise de Montespan and she had her last child by Louis when she was 38 - they didn't do the deed after this owing to her obesity so the fact she didn't have any more has a more basic reason than her age!  Contraception pioneer Marie Stopes put her money where her mouth was in terms of not having children until the time was right.  In her case, it was right at age 44 when she gave birth to her first (and admittedly only) child, a son called Harry.  Harriet, Countess of Bessborough (sister of Georgiana Duchess of Devonshire about whom the film the Duchess was made) scandalised society by taking a lover 12 years younger than herself.  She even had 2 children by him - when she was 40 and 42.  Emma Darwin was 30 when she married the more famous Charles - her age and her single status were certainly remarked upon before she married but, oddly, given what we are all told now, it was NOT considered remarkable that she had 7 children at 35+, giving birth at ages 35, 37, 39, 40, 42, 43 and 48!  Want any more?  

I'll send you the AMH stuff tomorrow if that's ok!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening birds,

Bobbi- Wow, excellent news. Really am happy for you 

Ally- I hope Becka gets better news in the morning hun. It's a horrible time for you all bless you  

Bugle- Sorry about MIL, must be very hard to deal with. I don't have problems like that as Jason is far from close to his mom which is sad really but she's not a nice lady so I support his decision. 

Tracey- How's the cold? 

Hi Ophelia 

Hi Steph- Ah, poor you with that cold, hope you've found something to help you 

Laura- You still eating those chips? 

Hi Ali  

Popsi- Glad you have sorted the hotel but hope you feel well enough to go  

Nix, Fishy & Kate- You lot have cracked me up with your tit chat     
I too suffer from the 2 black eye syndrome but it doesn't effect me cos I don't ever run   

LJ- Thanks hun x

Sam-  
Just had my tea................. chips, peri peri chicken and beans so it'll be windy in Chez Green tonight 

Got my nephews here, they are playing the PS3 and arguing, calling each other Stupid Head and dumb- they are making me laugh  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobbi- didn't they want to cancel your TX on Monday?
xx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

evening everyone

I will never manage to keep up with this all! Mainly because I have just read all about chips and chocolate that you were having for lunch and I had a quick sandwich that was so unmemorable I can't even tell you what was in it, am starving and need to head home for tea... I won't be having armadillo though...

Sam - glad someone could clear up with iykwim for me - didn't mean to bamboozle you, just save some typing! Good to see you are thinking positively about treatment inthe New Year (though I really really hope it won't be needed and that mother nature will help you out again )

Laura - great to have you around still. And good to contact another social worker - Hi Jo as well! - hope you are planning lots of time off with the little ones when they arrive. I am thinking of sorting some kind of part time working for a few months next year, just so I can be less stressed (it must make a difference?) and hopefully treatment will work...

Bugle - sorry to hear about MIL - NOT what you need. Hope you can find things to do that don't need company (text friends and see if you can get them to help out with invites unsuitable for her to come along...)

Bobbi - good to hear you are going for it. Hope this little golden one is the one for you.

Ali - will have fingers crossed for your sister's scan tomorrow.    that things will have picked up. And even if they haven't, I hope you ahve been able to give her some hope that poor response once does not mean it will happen again - they just need to step up the monitoring and look at the meds!!

LJ - seeing your sister for Christmas will be soo great. Let us know all about it, and I know that the twins will start gaining weight again soon with all the   and good wishes supporting them from here.

Tracy and Steph - hope colds are getting better.

Pixie - hope it all works out well - and it does sound like the change of clinics was 'meant to be'. Is the religious holiday to do with Eid? I know there was some important celebration on monday, and that it coincides with a part of the Hajj pilgrimage, but don't know the details. Anyway, looks like God wanted you to change clinics and even arranged religious holidays to make that happen. I wouldn't argue with that!

Fishy and Nix - your posts had me in stitches! thank you for brightening my day!

everyone else - really sorry I am rushing off - been a hectic day in a hectic week and it isn't going to get better soon!
hope you are all well
love Elinor x


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

You lot are so funny.  Laura you are a bad influence not only am I craving chips but cherry pie too!  haven't got either in the house so I'll have to go to bed dreaming about them.

Pixie good luck in Istanbul, sounds like you had a bit of a panic when you got there so i hope everything works out for you.

Bobbi good luck for you EC, keeping everything crossed for you. I expect that someone has already told you about the woman at the Lister who had one follicle and got PG.  But I was in your situation recently and Jaya went through the stats with me.  Since 2001 they have had 31 women treated who had one follicle, of them 8 had an egg collected (which sounds low, but Jaya said that probably most of the 31 didn't go to EC) of those 8 two got positive pregnancy tests.  so IF they get an egg your chances are about 25%,which for a PR are really good.

sorry about your sister Ally, it's such a personal journey going through this but I'm sure your sis will be so glad of your support and knowledge and your super positive attitude.

I have been struck down with terrible cold this week,went to work on Monday and lasted about two hours before coming home, really high temps and headache.  This is the second time I've been ill in the last fortnight and usually I just don't get ill I think that maybe the stress of the last few weeks has really got me down.  We have decided to have another go next year, maybe in Feb/March to give me a chance to get back to health though.  In the meantime I have got a new dog, Penny, who is lovely, but definitely a bit mad.  We really like her but not sure yet if it is going to work out - she is ver disturbed by traffic, she came from a house in Cardiff so i can't imagine she has never seen traffic but at the moment when cars go past the house she jumps up and runs around and is quite distressed.  We'd be so sorry to see her go, but I worry that she wil be uphappy here. Anyone know anything about loony dogs?

Love to all 

Anna


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Elinor - did you have yummy chips for your tea?   

Bobbi - great news - well done.  You show 'em!!  Everything crossed for you for Friday!  

Pixie - all sounds very positive - well done for getting it all sorted so promptly.  Sure it was stressful but you've done it now and can concentrate on the treatment.   This was all meant to be  

Laura - where are you?  Still eating those chippies  

Sam - I've PM'd you.  My tx is due to start January.  i will take the OCP from next AF - just before Christmas.    Christmas in Oz - gorgeous.  Lucky you.  

Ally - PM'd you too.    For Becka in the morning.  

Bugle - how are things going? xx

Anne - hope you had fun with your nephews this evening.    Slippers sound lovely  

LJ - The Lister consultants are so lovely.  Nothing is too much trouble.  My actual one sent me an email today and I had 3 missed calls from him on my mobile.  It was a different one who called yesterday.  I'm saying its lovely now, but if i get a bill for it I wont be so happy!!  Do you know all this history stuff off the top of your head or have you kept a record of it all?  Impressive - your knowledge and the info.  Would you be able to pm me the AMH stuff too?  Thanks    How are Oliver and Emily doing?

Purple - hope you are enjoying an evening with your mum adn your step sons.  

Miranda, Fishface, Nix, Nicki, Kate, Anna and anyone I have missed -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Internet decided not to work all afternoon!  

Well my BP is realy high and I have a headache so I am preparing myself for being admited tom, got scan and cons apointment in the morn so will attempt some good luck messages now just in case..

Fish - I shuld be home before OTD, I'm thinking good things for you.

Bobbi - Well done for insisting.. hope you get few eggs on Friday.

Pixie - Blimey.. whirllwind in Turkey... I'm impressed with your last minute organisation!

Elinor - I'dlove to go back to work but child care would be more than my wages!  

Will post now incase I lose


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura hope that all goes well tomorrow, keep in touch x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Er...

Beachy - Have fun with all your xmas celebrating!

Steph - Hope headaches go soon. 

Mirra -Hope the bobstar wins the comp!

Anne - Be good.. ah sod that! 

Bugle - MIL's!!!  

Nix -  

Ally - Hope you feling bit better now.

LJ - Love to you and the twins!

Kate, Nicki, Ali... oh god I can't remember evertone with my bad head!!

Right... lots of love maybe see you tom.... or if not I'll see you when the chiplets are out!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Best of luck Laura- you have done so well to get this far- am sure all will be fine if the trips make an appearance now

Jenxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura - ooooh lots of love and luck and big smackers - if they do keep you in, hope it all goes perfectly!    Keep in touch with me and Mira by text 

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just eaten a lovely southern Indian curry washed down with a glass of womb juice and some chocolate chip ice cream - can hardly type I am so stuffed!!

Ali - thanks for the info hon  

Laura - good luck sweetheart - will be thinking of you xxxx I am feeling better, still very worried about B though. 

Jenny - loving the famous late starters from history!! 

Anne - glad you had fun with your nephews!

Anna - hi sweetheart, sorry you have been ill aswell as everything else. Glad you are starting to make plans again though hon - that is really positive   

Nix - thanks for digging out the protocol info. I thought that 200 was enough for a follie but the Lister told me it needed to be 500 per follie, I have never quite got there. Do you think there are different scales?? I have been wondering why the Lister have only used menopur on me, I am wondering if I would respond any better at all if I tried a different type of drug, you had a mix, I think menopur is natural, is fostimon synthetic? I am probably clutching at straws but I hear that some people respond very differently to different drugs? Dont humour me, if I am being too hopeful girls!!! 

Pix hon - good luck for getting started - very excited for you. Have you seen your mum yet?? How is it staying with your sis? Is everyone fluffing around you yet!! Ahh lap up the attention and bring on those follies!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Oo, Laura - is this it? Bet you go to 37 weeks!  

Anna - try the doggie on arnica - I give my jack russell two before the fireworks and they really, really help. Maybe give her double if she's a bit bigger than a jack - four of those little tablets.

You could also try having little morsels of food, and giving her a chunk each time a car passes for half an hour each day. Obviously she'd be fat as a house if you did it all the time! But get her to associate the noise with something nice. That will take perserverance!

What is she like travelling in a car - any idea?

LJ - brilliant, brilliant info about old mums of yore! I think you should write a book on that - I'd buy it!

I'll be really interested to see if your sponge-like brain retains its elasticity when you get breeding, actually - I'd like to compare!  (worried my brain is now mush) 

Elinor - what did you have for tea in the end?

Pix - wow, I'm so impressed! Reckon these things are sent to try us and you'd have had dented confidence in the Jin having been mucked about. This, as someone pointed out, was Meant To Be. 

Sorry - run out of steam! Hour's drive to an FF meet has knacked me totally... But it was great. We must have a team PR meet soon! A southern one, pretty please?  

Night night

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> We must have a team PR meet soon! A southern one, pretty please?


Yeah - Paris would be good!   

Laura - good luck hon        looking forwards to meeting the pie babies! 

Ally - No worries hon, not sure where the Lister gets that number from? Maybe that's at maturity as opposed to while you're still stimming....? And you're right, different strokes for different folks, they tried me on Puregon only, it was crap (although that was a low dose, admittedly) for me Menopur only or a menopur heavy mix works best. This time, they started me on 600 Fostimon only, then it was half and half, then reduced the ratio of fostimon to Menopur as I got closer to EC except the last day when they put me back on half and half. They also reduced the dosage as time went on so I wasn't on 600iu the whole time. But I only had to stimm for 9 days thanks to the daily monitoring...

Bear with me, I'm going to do a tx diary with all the info so you can get a better idea of what they did and when. I've got most of the info, just missing some of the blood results.

Love to all, sorry no more persos but been up since 6 to take tablets and brain now starting to shut down again! Back later 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello and hope you're all ok..

Nix- go and have a nap x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

yes ma'am!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Anna- Nice to hear from you, sorry you've got a stinking cold, they are vile aren't they. Penny is so cute, I'm sure she'll be ok as she gets used to you both.  

Tracey & Steph- How are you colds ladies?  

Ally- Glad you're feeling a bit betetr chick and I am sending B lots of luck for today   

Bobbi-Thank God you persevered. Well done and I hope you are feeling ok today. 

Pixie- How's it going sweetie? Will text you later   

LJ- How's Kate & Co today?  

Laura- I am feeling very excited for you , how lovely to think that there will soon be 3 beautiful little ones in your world. Good luck hunni   

Hi Miranda- would love a meet up, ps, where do you live? 

Purple- How were your stepsons hun?  

Fishy- How's  J & T today? What's your OTD?  

Nix- Hi lady, what's on the menu today? Just had Ricicles- I wanted bacon and egg    

Hi Elinor 

Popsi- How you feeling today?  

Sam- When do you go away hun?  

Kate- How are you hun? 

Ali- Hi hun, bet you're getting excited now eh, so glad the consultants have been so good  

 Beachy, NikkiW, JenniG, Jo Mac, Sarah, Angel, Nikki2008, Heather

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dorset! I'm probably nearer to Nix than anyone else!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

Nix - thanks I look forward to the info - yes get yourself a little rest!! 

Morning Mira, Beachy & Anne     

News from Becka:

She now has 1 'golden' follie and a 8mm lining so things are improving. She has started the cetrotide today and is back in on Monday for another scan, then they decide whether to do IUI or IVF. If they do IUI they will do it free and give her another free IVF go - so I think that sounds quite good given the circumstances.    fro Becka.

Life is so hectic at the moment, I am running out of time for Christmas shopping and am going slightly   

I went to the gym this morning though so feeling very happy that I have done 1 x swim, 1 x yoga and 1 x gym this week. I have eaten 2 x my body weight in food but hey ho you can't do it all can you??  

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh and more importantly Ben has made an appointment for Monday with the counsellor!!!!!!!!!! I am so so happy abou that - it really makes me feel like we are moving in the right direction now and that everything is going to be alright!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally- glad to hear things are on track for you. Don't worry about what you've eaten...it's christmas...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- What lovely news about B,I am really pleased and hopethat this is her time
And Ben bless him making his appt, today is a good day  

Bob- hey hun  Feeling good today?  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Bobbi, just cleaned the house throughout, got lots of washing on and off shopping shortly...SIL is arrving at 3pm on the train as she's coming to stay till Sunday so picking her up also...


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope all goes well for Laura today!

The history older mums are all in my head!!  I don't keep a note of them.  They are just everywhere in history so you don't really have to look!  What we have to remember is that "older mothers" is NOT actually a new thing.  In 1938, 27,200 women over 40 gave birth (UK population 47.5mil).  In 2007 this figure was 25,350 (UK population 60.7mil).  This keeps being touted as a "record high" because of the jump from the early 1990s (the number of births over 40 in 1997 was 12,914).  But the numbers only really dropped in the first place because of better access to the pill and abortion.  Even now, 45% of pregnancies to women over 40 sadly end in abortion.  Some of these may be due to abnormalities detected by pre-natal tests but we all know that, even in the over 40s, 45% of babies do not have birth defects.  Many women will simply assume they don't need to worry about contraception past 40 and if they read the latest shock horror age and infertility headline in the Daily Mail who can blame them?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Busy Beachy- have a ncie time wit SIL x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Laura - good luck hun, hope all goes well today at scan and hope the headaches eases off    

Ally - good news about becka hun fingers crossed and loads of    and a grat big  coming hers and ur way   and well done ben!!!! 

Beachy - wow hun you put me to shame, managed to iron a few bits last nite then collapsed in a heap  

Bobbi - good luck for friday hunny   

Miranda how are u and the bobster this morning? 

Anne only had toast so far today so been really good - for  a change 

Anna - give her time to settle in hunny and she will calm down. just try and distract her with toys and treats for a while.  We have a lab from a rescue home who used to go bonkers whenever anybody walked past the house.  He just ignores everyone now but it did take a bit of time.  

Hi to ali, elinor, ophelia, purple, steph, tracey, littlejenny, jennig and everyone else.  Boss at metting this afternoon so maybe able to sneak on a bit more often today. 

Well its cd28 for me today so af due anytime now, no sign yet tho.  Got pains but no spotting or anything which i normally get for a few hours beforehand.  Please please af stay away and give me the best present ever  .  Ah well a girl can hope cant she?  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello back again after not having a nap, going to the shop and buying a lovely baguette and 
stuffing half of it with scrambled eggs!!

Bobbi hon, get some Vicks first defence, that should knock it out before it gets started.  Re the party, why not play it by ear...?  I know I couldn't have done a party the day after ec but that's cos I was knackered after all the running back and forth to the clinic during stimms

Ah Jen - Back in the day, I too used to have a good er... whatchamacallit...  you know, a doobiedob, er....thingie, helps you remember things....!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bobbi- i can't advise you hun but would imagine you may not feel up to a party but then everyone deals with things differently I guess.
PS, I am in London on Jan 9th if you are around - will be about 5/5.30ish


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I want to come to Paris!!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning everyone (only if I post quickly!)

laura - hope all is going well    and that we hear from you soon about your chiplets.

Ally - sounds like your sister has good options, with possible IUI and another cycle - hopefully she will feel a bit more upbeat about things. And great to that Ben is up for the counselling.

LJ - I loved the women in history too - I hadn't even noticed that in the book I am reading (admittedly fiction, but Victorian and set then, so I would imagine reflecting 'real life') a curate waits years to get married because he hasn't got a decent job, his wife is forty when they get together and later have two kids without her age being commented on - the fact that they wait over a decade for permission from her family and for a 'living' is the issue. There are role models everywhere. Absolutely delighted by your daily mail busting statistics from last century, too!!

Everyone else hi - I had boring soup for my tea (but also Gu chocolate trifles - currently 3 for 2, but how many left over do I have??)

Will post again later
love
Elinor x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - yeah if we don't manage to meet in London lets meet in Paris to see Nix!!! Hope you have space Nix!   

Bobbi - sorry I dont know about day after EC - have never got to that point before   someone will be able to advise soon I am sure  

Kate - hope that pesky AF stays at bay   

Hi Elinor  

LJ - what was the daily mail article? I did notice that Sian Williams is pregnant again   I think she is 44 - did make me feel like it wasnt really fair (I think she has loads of children already) - oh well musnt be bitter must live and let live - its not her fault that she is so god damned FERTILE!!  

My AF was super super light this month which is rather worrying.   I expected more after my cancelled treatment but it was very late? Not sure what to think?

Axxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry ladies - I didn't mean to suggest there was an actual recent Daily Mail headline!!  It's just hypothetical - the sort of "shock horror" headline they always run!!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

afternoon all!

Bobbi - I second Nix's advice - (a) try something to knock cold on the head now and (b) play it by ear about sister's birthday party. It might be helpful to phone your sis and say your not feeling great now, so if you end up feeling more knocked about by EC tomorrow she's already prepared for you possibly not making it. I would say that my first EC I felt dreadful after, but I had managed to break my wrist the week before (fell on ice), and my back was agony (I was doing a ridiculous refusing all painkillers because when I first fell I called NHS 24 and got crap advice, although I told them about the IVF!), I had been propped for 2 hours on a trolley/bed thing at an angle I couldn't adjust (one wrist in a cast, other hand connected to all the monitors etc) and it hurt - that had more to do with the pain than the op itself. Other times I have felt like getting up and about afterwards, especially since I try to do nothing after ET and I find that quite hard.

Nix - keep telling us about baguettes and lovely french food (pain au chocolat anyone?) and we will all want a meet up in Paris! 

Miranda - whereabouts in Dorset are you? I haven't been down for ages, apart from for my Grandmother's funeral in October, but have so many fond childhood memories of places there - not sure I could make a meet up early in the year (treatment etc) but would definitely consider one later!

Kate - it is cd day 28 for me as well - I was hoping it would be a 27 day cycle (like most months) as have work night out tomorrow, and I also need to contact clinic on day one and get FSH test done by GP - harder to sort if it is over the weekend!! Typical that when you want it to happen you wait... Hope you are just getting no pains because this will be a painfree month! At least i can blame PMT for my chocolate indulgences.

Fish -    for your little embies! hope they are nestling in nicely

Hi to Anne, beachy, Pixie, Popsi, Purple and everyone else I have missed
love
Elinor x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry kate- Missed your post hun.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi again ladies,

Lordy there are some colds going round, feels like im coming down with one too now.  Sniffling, swollen glands, sore throat   Was supposed to be going out tonight but think it'll bath, jamas and xmas pressie wrapping instead 

Bobbi, i would just see how you feel on the day hun, i was knackered for a couple of days after and all i wanted to do was cuddle up the sofa under me blankie 

Elinor - i had same problem when having fsh done and had to have it done on day 4   Have got af pains on and off but no show yet. 

Who is sian williams?  Lucky girl but at least it gives us all a bit of hope i suppose 

Hi anne - are you getting nervous now?  You will be fine hunny im always here if you need a moan or a 

POix - hope ur ok over there hunny keep in touch 

Hi to everyone, as i said boss is out this afternoon, so we are all gonna play cards as its so quiet here again   

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Just had a massive catch up session

Laura - any news? I'm thinking of you and the not so little any more ones  

I don't know where to start on personals for 15 pages!

Ophelia - just read your posts here after PMing you. I've been off work since yesterday lunchtime as I had cramping and spotting. I work in the same building as our clinic so I went along in a panic but they said it was too early to do a scan (6wks) as there wouldn't be anything to see so don't worry that you saw nothing, they said to take it easy and go next Wed as arranged (7wk). I phoned the nurse at the infertility network (who is an absolute angel) and she said at this stage there isn't a placenta, just blood vessels and these can move/bleed a bit and they the blood irritates your womb so it cramps to get rid of it and it's all quite normal. Also, even if your get proper blood it can be one of twins so not to despair.

The spotting stopped after a few hours and the cramps later but I'm a wreck now, I thought it was all over. I also feel less icky today but I do have a head cold so I feel different from that. DH put his unwashed foot under my nose and that did make me feel sick so I told him not to wash it again  

Love to you all  

Heather xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Droogie and Ophelia - bleeding is fairly common in early pregnancy but I also know from own experience that this fact does not make it all that much easier. All you can do is just hang in there and hope for the best, wish I could tell you something that makes it easier  

Bobbi - well done for fighting your corner, all the best for EC     re cold would not have thought it affects EC, just see how you feel on Saturday and then decide if you want to attend party, if you are sore from EC and cold has got worse I would probably stay at home. Also think it's a good idea to warn your sister.

Laura - still at hospital?

Kate - enjoy your 'absent boss' time  

I want to come to Paris too!!!   but sunny Cape Verde first  

Elinor - Gu chocolate, don't give me ideas, so much more sophisticated than Maltesers  

Hello to everybody else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Did someone mention Malteesers?  

Kate- Not nervous yet but I'm sure I will be when I have my scan. Never know whats going on inside us do we.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I did!   Sitting on sofa with 400g box...again (not same box of course)


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - been missing you like crazy, back at bloody work  

Anne - hence why i don;t DO running either   OTD is 21st December, not telling anyone though so i can deal with it before i have to let anyone know  

Anna - welcome to Penny, bless her  

Laura - hope you're ok hun, you've just frightened the pants off me, made your imminent labour and my OTD very real  

Mir - PR meet, yes perleaaasee, i'm in Berkshire, so between you and Nix  

Ally - good news on Becka hun, so pleased it is looking up, keep us informed   Bless Ben, hope he gets something good out of the counselling  

Bobbi - take each day as it comes hun, i had horrendous trapped wind and couldn't even walk straight, it might be a breeze for you, but you won't know until the event  

Heather -  

Found myself getting   on the way in to work imagining announcing my  , IF is a killer   The cyclogest is now starting to kick in, boobs are sore and getting heartburn, even when i haven't eaten anything for a while   Oh how i wish those symptoms were real   Terry and Frank still having a party i think, got a bit worried earlier, was doing some shipping at work and it wasn't until i sat down i realised i had the adrenalin pumping, how the hell are you supposed to keep calm  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- I have been bad again today.............................. had a KFC
What's wrong with me


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sigh...what's wrong with us more like


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nik- we all need fattening up for Christmas, yes that's it    

Fishy- Hun, sorry you're feeling off today, lets pray that the heartburn etc is T & J making a home for 9 months in mummys tummy


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - i'm ok hun, just keep worrying myself   You'll soon see what they mean about the 2WW making you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

Well home but awaiting call from Hossie to see if i have to go back in for obs or not, BP still high so got some tablets now but no protein in urine so that's good.  Babies now weight 4lb2, 4lb8 and 5lb2... thats alot of baby.  C-section booked for Monday (please noone make any comments on ******** as we are not sure what to do about MIL, we may lie to her, or my preference is to tell her and say we will call when ready for visitors, but won't be great for her to find out on **!!!)

Was scary talking to cons about c-section, due to my adhesions and very big belly there is likely to be complications including a hysterectomy... thats worse case obviously but still scary.

Anyway friend due to arrive in a mo and man come to look at the oven (it exploded last night!!) so need to have  tidy up.

Back later for personals.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish - the 2 ww is a killer isn't it  

Anne - I am not doing xmas, I am such a party pooper and I certainly don't need fattening for my bikini, trust me on that! 

Laura - c-section on Monday, so that means I definitely need to find an internet cafe on  Monday. DP is going to be so pleased   Hope the BP pills do the trick


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG i am SOOOOO EXCITED now   Laura that's such great news, they are a brilliant size, well done you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I'm sorry but I'm p1ssing myself laughing here about your exploding oven, was it the Cherry pie or chips that sent it in to explosion mode?  
Seriously hun, we are all here for you and sending you lots of love and luck for the first viewing of your new little angels  
PS, regarding MIL........... go with whatever makes YOU feel better, if that's lies then so be it hun. 
   

Nik- You've been to hell and back hun,  don't feel like a pooper, just do what you've gotta do  

Fish- Well, I can understand it must be hell waiting. I ust pray that I will even respond to the drugs and get to EC (that's my latest worry!)


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishy - heartburn - definately a good sign    

Laura - that is fantastic and don't worry   (been dying to use that one!!) Could you schedule it for Tuesday though - thats my little sisters birthday and she is the loveliest girl ever! 

By the way she called me the other night to say that she had tried to get an appointment at the Lister to talk through what happens when you become an egg donor - the little sweetheart - she is only 25!! She said she just wanted to know to see if it was something that she may be able to do in the future. Bless her heart. I did say to her that I thought it was highly unlikely that I would take up her offer for all sorts of reasons but it really was so so sweet that she wants to do that.

A xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG Laura !!! the babies are coming and what a bloody size they are too !! you have been such a clever clever girl to look after them for so long and keeping them safe, i have a feeling they will be coming home with you honey at that size xx .. my lips are zipped on ******** !!! oh i am am so excited   

anne.. i love KFC !!! i could nibble some now .. only problem is i have hardly eaten anything since the weekend have lost 8 lb !!! which i could easily afford to do you cant notice lol.. but its not nice being ill to do it !!.. try not to worry about getting EC honey i am sure you will be fine, i never made the 2WW either time so avoided the madness (well thats what i tell my self !)

sorry no personals as i am trying to make a pile of wedding invitations in between making christmas cards !! argh !!!!! and now the dog wants a cuddle


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anne - I was so tempted to make all sorts of inappropriate comments re 'exploding oven'   managed to control myself...

Ally - ah bless her 

Laura - with Anne on this one, whatever feels right for you!

Hi popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

nikki.. maltesers are good chocolate.. its says on the advert so it must be true !!! so your just on a diet


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - that's great news! I'm surprised you can move with that load though - phew! Don't worry about all the scaremongering, they always tell you worst case scenarios but that doesn't mean they are likely. My best mate had 2 c-sections with loads of adhesions from a previous infection and was fine both times. Hope they manage to piece the oven back together.

Popsi - sounds busy, but surely a doggie cuddles isn't a chore  

Ally - bless your sister, I think all this trouble makes you think though, it spurned me on the get on the bone marrow register after putting it off for years

Anne - I normally don't like KFC but you've made me really fancy one now, is that hormones or greediness (last night it was beans and sausages - mmm)

Fish - stay sane hun, if you can   Sending lots of love and stickiness to Terry and Frank   

Bobbi - for my first EC I could hardly walk (felt bruised inside) and second time I was fine so just see how it goes. I had a cold at ET this time and the consultant said it was fine, just take paracetamol and drink lots

Right, time for find more cr*p on the telly to entertain me under my duvet

Heather xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Bless your little sis. And bloody well done on your exercise this week.
You are putting me to shame hun, don't know WTF is wrong with me but I am like a human dustbin    

Pops-  

Nik- I couldn't help myself, I just cracked up when I read that.... Laura always has some sort of work man in!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Heather- How you feeling lady?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- I am a dick- I've just called Tezza & Frank Tezza & John


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

droogie.. no its not a chore at all to cuddle her, but i have to move all the stationery first as she dont care if she clambers all over it lol.. then the cuddles last ages   ... i adore her so much


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Anne

Not too bad, no more spotting or cramps today but paranoid of course   Got a duvet on the sofa and Murder She Wrote on the TV and trying not to think about symptoms

and failing


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ohhh sofa and a duvet- heaven!
Take care hun xx

Just sent Pix a text and she did her first jab today and she said it didn't hurt at all   
sent her lots of love from Team Christmas PR


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anne - yes but al least SHE keeps her clothes on!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nik- Oh sh!t....you heard about my confessions of a window cleaner experience then   
I was mortified


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - your sister is a poppet  my SIL asked that question too, bit weird if having ICSI with DH 



Anne G said:


> Fishy- I am a dick- I've just called Tezza & Frank Tezza & John


 

Tried doing xmas cards last night with a big fat pussy sat on them, and i promise it wasn't me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Hunny how exciting and what a lovely weight they all are.  Try not to think the worst petal, but they have to tell you just to keep you informed.  Loads of      oh hunny havent known you long but gone all goose pimply just thinking about it.  Three little ones for xmas, who needs turkey and stuffing?   

Anne - im also a human dustbin today, had toast a steak bake a cream slice a christmas muffin and a bag of mini bounty's    Thats how i know af is on way, cos i cant stop bloody eating  

Ally - ur sister is a gem hun, bless her.  My friend offered to be a donor but was classed as too old cos she's 37.  

Hi fishy - how u feeling hunny?       for terry and frank  

Anne - confessions of a window cleaner   What have you been up to girlie? 

Droogie - i will be on sofa later with cushion and blankie (my sofa buddies) 

Hi to popsi and nikki and everyone else. 

Still waiting af, this day of waiting always seems to last forever 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi kate..............this is the post from last month that explains my incident  



Forgot you tell you all about my "incident" yesterday.
Picture this.... me standing in kitchen wearing jogging bottoms and a sports t shirt- quite low cut but even worse cos I didn't have a bra on (well, you don't do you when you're slobbing around at home!)
I was cooking a chili so was chopping up all sorts then I dropped a tin of tomatoes on the floor so bent down to clean up and as I stood up my boobs fell out of my top JUST as the window cleaner had arrived and started to clean the kitchen window.(he came from nowhere, I swear!)
God knows that he must have thought as I had been chopping onions so my eyes were streaming then I'm standing there with my boobs out  - I nearly died, so did he I think!!!

Funny now I'm looking back on it


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

died...and gone to heaven?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nik- God no, he looks like Steptoe


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Does that mean he gurned when he saw you?

Found a Poirot I haven't seen now, I'm sorted   He's my mascot for this treatment


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I meant HE died and went to heaven...interestaing though that you thought I was referring to YOU!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

- what can I say!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - blimey we must have the same window cleaner, ours looks like steptoe too    Save for top for night clubbing hun 

Droogie - get the midsommer murders on petal, they always send me to sleep 

Very boring here, even bored of playing cards 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Me + nightclub, not sure those two words go together   
Although....... I did mail the IVF nurse at the Lister to see about the odd glass of wine over Christmas and she said "it won't do any harm at all as long as you don't do anything you regret"                erm, she's clearly never seen me on a Pre IF night out


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne    me too hun.  Saying that did get quite tiddly on jd last satday   Nothing planned for this weekend tho apart from x factor final.   Now next week thats a different story, out with the girls next friday, and out at works xmas party next satday, suppose i will be completly ratted over the weekend then   Ah well i'll pack it all in after xmas again.  Am filling in all the forms for the lister 2nite, so you may get a txt from me saying what the hell am i supposed to put here.   DH is off out with a friend from about half 8, so gonna wrap his pressies while he's gone.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate- call me if you need help/chat/moan.... will be in from having my hair cut at 7
Would be nice to speak words
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Definately looking forward to our first POST IF night out


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- Can you imagine all us lot out on a mad one? bloody hell that would be messy
I'm am sure we would let our hair down!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - will do hunny  What you having done to hair?

Droogie - im always up for a night out, apart from tonight.  Cold coming and af is due today, just want my sofa and a hot chocolate with squirty cream on the top oh and with a tot of brandy in (for medicinal purposes)    

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

just having a trim and a few choppy layers put in hun, so the same as my pic really
xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That sounds like great medicine slycett, but Baileys is even better and maltesers in the cream so you can push them in so they go melty and chewy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169048.0


----------

